# Official 2/6 Raw Discussion Thread



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Might be a tad early, but I figured I'd make it now since it tends to be forgotten about and left until late these days .

So yeah, last week on Raw, The Undertaker returned to seemingly challenge HHH to another WM match. Will HHH respond this week (hopefully he will, and hopefully he'll say no, and Undertaker will move on...)?

Will Jericho finally cut a real promo and not just a couple of words? Or will he just interfere in Punk's business again?

Is Big Johnny really fired? SD seems to suggest so, but the end of Raw didn't make it clear.

So yeah, discuss!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope to see some sort of explanation for Jericho attacking Punk.
I hope it's not over the "best in the world" phrase because that would be pathetic.
Also interested to see Taker/HHH, Cena/Kane and some more :ace2


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully it's as good as the last few RAWs. Here's my predictions: Triple H will cut a promo on how he won't face Undertaker at Wrestlemania, Sheamus will face Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho will be on commentary during CM Punk's match and won't say anything, CM Punk and R-Truth will face The Miz and Dolph Ziggler, and Kane will attack John Cena.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I look forward to Johnny Ace walking around all smug because he still technically has his job.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how Jericho/Punk unravels now. How the hell are they gonna make a feud out of this? Will Jericho beat Punk by cheating at Elimination Chamber, and then Punk invokes his rematch at Mania? Cause if so, that's lame. 

Although I do have hope seeing as the whole Shawn/Jericho angle in 08 was crafted carefully by both of them. Hoping that Jericho/Punk are working together backstage in some capacity and give us a great story.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If Mr. Excitement is actually fired I will be highly upset.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Johnny Cool, or as the cool kids call him, LL Cool Ace better not be fired. He's pretty much awesome.

I'm looking forward to the Punk/Jericho stuff as well. Hopefully we'll see Kharma kill a bitch.*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Im pumped. This is always the best time of the year for me.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i am bumped for this raw 
and since i dont have school tomorrow i am gonna stay up for it


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Predictions:
LL Cool Ace to open the show and cut one of his awe-inspiring promos
Some filler match
Another filler match
SOME ZIGGLER <333
Punk/Jericho
More filler
Cena/Kane
More filler
21.5 second Divas match followed by Beth parading her title around and being PIN UP STRONG!
A 20 minute HHH/'Taker stare-off


Yayyyyyyy!

Real talk though, Punk/Jericho should be some good stuff. I don't care at all for Cena/Kane or HHH/Taker. Apart from that, everything on Raw lately is random filler. Hopefully we see some Tag Team/ACTUAL Diva progression/US Championship stuff. And I hope they do something with Ziggles. It'd be a shame for him to be used like he was this time last year- championship contender before being thrown back down the card again to do nothing.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stoked for Punk/Jericho.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I fully expect a lengthy Jericho promo tonight explaining everything. Its about damn time.

I think we will get another Triple H/Undertaker tease but nothing major. Its a bit too far until Wrestlemania.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if Taker has been confirmed to appear tonight or not?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Kingpin said:


> Does anyone know if Taker has been confirmed to appear tonight or not?


Hasn't http://wwelivetour.com/events/wwe-presents-raw-supershow-3. But of course "All Superstars subject to change"


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

4/10. Disappointing show.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

There will not be any Jericho/Punk, trust me.

Otherwise more awsomesauce from Taker/HHH.

More Kane/Cena, where Cena actually perhaps show something that can be somewhat an emotion/expression on his face how Kane is getting on him.

There will be more likely more botching on the Mic from Johnny. Besides his botching every week I dont really dislike the guy, the problem for me is this heel gm running on Raw. I would be pleased if they sometime perhaps changed that Raw for once could get the good guy and Smackdown can have a heel again. Teddy Long is getting really really boring. You really dont need a heel gm all the freaking time on Raw. "oooh nooo a heel gm that will make life worse for the faces, never seen that before".

And I want great matches too btw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raws been putting on some good shows of late, hoping that continues tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They'll probably just hype up EC and that's it.

This week we'll see something like
Kofi-Ziggler
Punk-Miz
Jericho-Truth(Jericho won't actually compete, but we'll get a truth promo before the match to fill up the time that would have been spent on a match)

Next week will probably be:
Punk,Kofi,Truth vs Miz,Jericho,Ziggler


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefully RAW is good this week, as I enjoyed it last week.

I don't expect the Undertaker to be on RAW tonight, but I do expect HHH will mention something about the Undertaker challenging him to a match at Wrestlemania 28, and HHH will brush it to the side like the Undertaker wasn't being serious. I'm also looking forward to some more Punk/Jericho stuff, as well as more Kane/Cena stuff.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, is this the Raw that's going to be in Oklahoma? Can't forget the obligatory "Let's embarrass JR!" segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Wait, is this the Raw that's going to be in Oklahoma? Can't forget the obligatory "Let's embarrass JR!" segment.


Oh yes you are right forgot that it was on OK tonight. definitely an "embarrass" JR segment coming tonight.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope to see some Jericho/Punk shit talking tonight. I also cant wait to see what happens with Johnny Ace, he better not get fired!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I would love to know the follow tonight

JL future, I really hope he stays, he has still so much more to give.
The Jericho and CM Punk angle explained, presumably by Jericho
IF John Cena is embracing the hate, after totally ruining it by smiling last week heres hoping he can take it a bit more serious this week
I am hoping NOT for another Triple vs Undertaker match to be announced, but rather Triple H turn Undertaker down.
Last but not least, some awesome matches


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking forward very much so to raw. Pretty much because Undertaker has always been my ultimate favorite and I hope to see him make an appearance. Interested to see what Johnny Ace and Chris Jericho do. Imo this really is Jericho's last chance to cut a proper promo about this whole thing.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

This RAW is gonna be very impressive, I'm sure of it. Very good time to be WWE fan.


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

only thing im looking forward to is seeing Daniel Bryan give a promo and say Yes 14 times in a row.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

robertdeniro said:


>


Trips came off as such a heel in the last part of that video lol. I'm looking forward to Raw since we finally have our Mania feuds starting to take shape. I'm intrigued by Taker/HHH and also Jericho/Punk although Jericho really needs to speak. He's kept us waiting too long without an explanation. I get waiting to let the suspense build etc but it's been over a month now. Speak you fucker!! Lol. Should be a good show and I'll be watching before class tomorrow.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

b5586203 said:


> only thing im looking forward to is seeing Daniel Bryan give a promo and say Yes 14 times in a row.


Best part of WWE right now.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

On a side note is anyone else's Youtube fucking up? Better be fixed by tomorrow morning for Raw!

If Jericho speaks tonight bets on his first words being "I'm the best in the world at what I do" infact. I'm calling it now!

I don't think JL is fired, they would have let HHH finish off his sentence if they wanted to make sure of it.. I think they will go with JL managing to squirm his way out of getting fired.

Hopefully Ziggler gets a win this week, he's overdue one! (A proper one, not like the ones he got over Punk due to ridiculously long interference.)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Punk/Jericho promo plz.

Also expect something like this 

Cole: ' Raw is in Oklahoma where that fat son of a bitch JR is from , hope he chokes on his BBQ sauce tonight'.

King: I love Rosa Mendez.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Taker better fucking be there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Cole: ' *Raw is in Oklahoma where that fat son of a bitch JR is from* , hope he chokes on his BBQ sauce tonight'.


LOL... That's pretty damn accurate.


----------



## steff357 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Punk/Jericho promo plz.
> 
> Also expect something like this
> 
> ...


LOL!!  sounds just about a normal monday night


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I highly doubt Johnny Ace is fired


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, imagine Miz coming out to this


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

killacamt said:


> I highly doubt Johnny Ace is fired


 Didn't you watch last week's show? Triple H fired him.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw should be decent tonight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Didn't you watch last week's show? Triple H fired him.


yeah those exact words came out of his mouth while Undertaker was coming to the ring


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be a good Raw tonight


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I look forward to seeing CM Punk, Kelly Kelly on Raw tonight

Also Amsterdam I look forward to seeing your 15 things I learn about thread


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KingCal said:


> Will HHH respond this week (hopefully he will, and hopefully he'll say no, and Undertaker will move on...)?


:lmao Hopefully.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Undertaker you better show up!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty sure Sheamus will turn up in the jericho/punk segment tonight, theyre still trying to make it unpredictable which title he'll go for even though its obvious he wont be going after punk, plus hes the guy that messed up jerichos plans and his big return.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

A proper 15 minutes from Jericho on the mic will have me going off to bed happy.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Need my funkasaurus fix.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Funkasaurus
Jericho
Punk
Bryan
HHH/Taker
Kane

Can't wait for Raw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, we have an hour to kill, so why not kill it by watching last year's WM match between Taker and HHH!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Imthee executive vice prezident of talent relashions...and thee INTERUM general manager of monday night rahhh


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

NXT is on Sky Sports now and I gotta say, Alex Riley looks like a fucking pro on the mic nowadays, feel bad for him in there with nobodys like Young and Titus O'Neal.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel like it,s gonna be disappointing again with Y2Troll.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Database Error already? That bodes well...


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Well, we have an hour to kill, so why not kill it by watching last year's WM match between Taker and HHH!


I've opted for Taker vs Shawn Michaels at WM25 as I've never seen it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH/Taker I > HHH/Taker II


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm predicting two to three pee breaks, maybe a shit (all dependent on how long the video packages are), and.... The Great White.

Should be a great show!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well gona stay uplive here in the UK for the first time in a while. Got nothing better to do lol.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Everyone thought last weeks show would be complete shit and it ended up pretty good IMO.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

29 minutes for those of you who will be asking


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope Triple H grows a pair now


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

killacamt said:


> 29 minutes for those of you who will be asking


I honestly don't know if it can be any worse than this last Friday's Smackdown... I was sorely disappointed, to say the least. DBry was entertaining, but that Long/Sheamus/Henry segment was absolutely AWFUL.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Not to sound gay, but the best part of monday night raw isnt raw..its this forum...haaaa-mazing


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just hope Jericho don't pull the troll thing again. I want to see a showdown between him and Punk on the mic dammit!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Database Error already? That bodes well...


LOL, no doubt. Whats the over/under on crashes tonight?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Would there not usually be at least five times the amount of pages by now ? Has it got that bad


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

^^^^^It'll add 3 pages of "HERE WE GO" at 8:59 EST




Creepy Crawl said:


> LOL, no doubt. Whats the over/under on crashes tonight?


I'll go 6.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh my weekly stay up until 4am, then regret it in the morning!!! God knows how im going to cope elimination chamber weekend when it will be 3 nights in a row!! Ill need redbull, or vodka depending on how the show is going at the time!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ChromeMan said:


> Well, we have an hour to kill, so why not kill it by watching last year's WM match between Taker and HHH!


cheers for posting, i'd forgotten how good it was. i reckon the third one would be better than i expected too if that's the plan


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Werb-Jericho
Why don't you crop your sig so there is no text and only girl.

Anyways wHy so few posts itt?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> ^^^^^It'll add 3 pages of "HERE WE GO" at 8:59 EST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going for 9


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Im going for 9


random, but nice to see a fellow Derbyshire person on here   

Anyway, back to the redbull


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

TheIrishProdigy™;10988387 said:


> Would there not usually be at least five times the amount of pages by now ? Has it got that bad


Yeah, only 3 pages so far seems kinda low.



ShaggyK said:


> I'll go 6.




I'm thinking between 6-8.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Werb-Jericho
> Why don't you crop your sig so there is no text and only girl.
> 
> Anyways wHy so few posts itt?


done


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ron Simmons to be inducted tonight


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to read this thread while watching, but the 15 minutes delay fuck it up for me. How you Canadians does it?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm afraid i'm not interested at all in Jericho/Punk. I love both guys but it just feels like such a small feud. Looking forward to HHH's response to UT. Glad Cena's taken control of his feud with Kane, hopefully we'll hear more from somebody who's actually entertaining (Cena). Not really sure about the rest lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stoked. I'm watching tonight for two reasons.

Punk. Jericho.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> ^^^^^It'll add 3 pages of "HERE WE GO" at 8:59 EST


HERE WE GO :batista4


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

lisa12000 said:


> random, but nice to see a fellow Derbyshire person on here
> 
> Anyway, back to the redbull


whereabouts you from? Im near Burton


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright. Let's hope for a solid show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Calling it now Brock returns tonight and challenges Undertaker I can feel it.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sleepless so screw it, let's watch raw


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go. 9:00PM ET.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> whereabouts you from? Im near Burton


yep so am i  whereabouts?


----------



## namDJ (Feb 7, 2012)

TRIPLE FUCKING H!!!!!!!!!! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Here we go..pumped!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully this show is good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's go time.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG HERE WE GO!!!1!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

lisa12000 said:


> yep so am i  whereabouts?


newhall/midway, swadlincote


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

undertaker is back bitch!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can the voice over guy try to put just a bit more bass in his voice?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

reeeeeeeeeeecap


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOO!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Poor HHH


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So, was he wearing a wig or not?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hopefully "Even _I'm_ bored with this" is going through the mind of the Cerebral Assassin.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope Undertaker is there tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Should be a good show.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao at the old lady


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The REAL Deadman is back!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember how the side trons during the McMahon - Helmsley Era had a cheesy pic of Triple H and one of Stephanie? I want those back, but with Johnny Ace.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they're basically doing the same exact match as the chamber. Just without the chamber itself? Wow.

DA GAME.


----------



## namDJ (Feb 7, 2012)

TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DB v Show is getting kinda stale


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this 6pack match would be good if given the right amount of time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

PREDICTABLE OPENING PROMO IS PREDICTABLE.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Trips to start!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

Ahem. Just getting myself ready for Bryan's match.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JDMan just came


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

namDJ said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Banned again, huh?

Welcome back!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Will Taker show up tonight?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show.... ugh. How many World Title shots do you think he'll get in 2012? Dude just can't go in the ring.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Kickin it off with The Game.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Timeuh to Playuh the Gameuh.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL HEY GUYS WELCOME TO RAW WE'RE GONNA HAVE ALL THE GUYS IN THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER FIGHT ON FREE TV... SO MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE PPV IN THREE WEEKS!!! CAN'T MISS IT!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

namDJ said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're back!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Starting the timer........... now!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

namDJ said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"namDJ"

:lmao I love this guy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Taker comes to the ring and sits indian style...shit will get real


----------



## namDJ (Feb 7, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I JUST GOT GOOSEBUMPS WHEN I HEARD THAT MUSIC.

MY HEART SKIPPED A BEAT

HHH! HHH! HHH! HHH! LAP AROUND THE HOUSE IN MY ****** TIGHTIES AND SLEDGEHAMMER


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that green tie is awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for another 15 min. HHH Promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

namDJ said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The best part of JDman being back is that he honestly just spelled his name backwards for this username. No attempt at a little creativity.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> Big Show.... ugh. How many World Title shots do you think he'll get in 2012? Dude just can't go in the ring.


reminds me of the christian/orton feud. zzzzzz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Barnabyjones said:


> DB v Show is getting kinda stale


So is the bag of Tostitos I just pulled out of the cupboard!! Ironic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TRIPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> LOL HEY GUYS WELCOME TO RAW WE'RE GONNA HAVE ALL THE GUYS IN THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER FIGHT ON FREE TV... SO MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE PPV IN THREE WEEKS!!! CAN'T MISS IT!


This. What the hell.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Taker will come out


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> *So they're basically doing the same exact match as the chamber. Just without the chamber itself? Wow.*
> 
> DA GAME.


Yeah, that has me puzzled too. I guess they just didn't want to do the generic six man tag match for the thousandth time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a fan of that tie color.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

namDJ said:


> TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YES CUM EXPLOSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you're so creative having you're new account name backwards.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

boooooooo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

can't wait for this 20minute promo.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Brock is coming out I can feel it. :russo:russo:russo


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't fire Johnny L he is just getting good


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

namDJ said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST GOT GOOSEBUMPS WHEN I HEARD THAT MUSIC.
> 
> MY HEART SKIPPED A BEAT
> 
> HHH! HHH! HHH! HHH! LAP AROUND THE HOUSE IN MY ****** TIGHTIES AND SLEDGEHAMMER


I feel the same way when Undertaker returns.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Big Johnny is fired.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to see a good crowd. That supercedes everything possible. Except maybe watching Undertaker wreck the roster.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

The worst babyface who is a top heel....if that makes sense


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a fan of Taker, but would love to see him interrupt Trip's promo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The WWE has a ridiculously active Board of Directors.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Undertaker to come out in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Why have I got "Christ Benoit is here and he's very mad!" in my head???


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why do all of WWE's "power GM" storylines end up sounding like a really bad draft of the most boring parts of the Phantom Menace?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wasn't Taker carried from the ring after the Boiler Room Brawl at Summerslam 96? 

Yeah yeah, shut up nerd!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H gets an erection when he hears that gong....


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple H is a Undertaker mark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He gets a rush in his penis?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Borias said:


> The WWE has a ridiculously active Board of Directors.


And they have a history of hiring the absolute worst person for the job time and time again lol.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

good triple h chant


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

ITS NOT A FUCKING GONG!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It looks like HHH and Taker are actually going to talk this time around instead of having a ZOMG EPIX STAIR DOWNE every week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Burying the roster again. DAM U TRIPZ.

I kid..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HUMBLED

HHH want's Takers dick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that's one point to the sign tonight. How many more will we get?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wasn't Taker carried from the ring after the Boiler Room Brawl at Summerslam 96?
> 
> Yeah yeah, shut up nerd!


Most of WWE's current fans weren't born in 1996...


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

we dont care HHH bring on troll Bryan


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Triple H giving the viewers at home last week's play by play for those that missed it.

"And then I took a breath, and then I swallowed my spit, and then I breathed again..."


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Johnny just went to Stamford today of all days? He could've went there the day after last week's Raw.

And seems that they're making Trips a heel now.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

where's cena when you need him?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

FACE HHH is so damn fucking boring on the mic...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck, a video package inside a promo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple H literally burying the whole current roster with this promo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wonder if taker breaks hhh back and makes him humble all the time, before fucking him in the ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Taker vid.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Triple H acts like Taker is retiring.......oh shit.......no........not a video collection reflection of his career....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

So trips power = no power? that makes no sense that he was gonna fire him but now can't. very nice taker promo there tho


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

big boss man sighting


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Somebody get the top soil. Its burying time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Preach on, Reverend Haitch!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Undertaker was cooler when he kept getting buried alive and coming back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lol @ the music for this package


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You don't want to remember it, yet you made a video package specifically for it?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE, thy name is over-reliance on admittedly outstanding video packages.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Triple H literally burying the whole current roster with this promo.


literally?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone who denies Triple H being a burying machine is beyond delusional at this point, honestly.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:buried


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol the music


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

That song in the second Undertaker promo... did Grey's Anatomy have another hospital shooting?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The hell am I watching?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Apparently Triple H chose to selectively not remember The Undertaker when he rode a motorcycle and wore denim. #RAWTonight


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was some Lifetime after school movie music right there.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Triple H said no...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:hhh2:buried


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is dragging. Love you Haitch, but sheesh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

all this... then Taker will dominate HHH at WM and retire him instead.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

kane vs undertaker


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

So thats HHH vs Taker booked for Mania


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why would the crowd boo do they really want taker/hhh III


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Anyone who denies Triple H being a burying machine is beyond delusional at this point, honestly.


I was going to make a joke about this, but I honestly can't. It's not funny; it's sad.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"Deadman would not die" NO SHIT


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Uhhh.. you lost that match


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please let no mean no


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

H breaking the streak would be one of the worse things ever.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is dragging. Love you Haitch, but sheesh.


HHH needs his 20 min promos.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

What was the Triple H promo over/under set at???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is really stroking his fucking ego. He's the one who lost!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Matt Hardy Will Not Die


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:buried

trips gon trips


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck, this is boring.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol at triple h quoting lovecraft


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cleavage said:


> why would the crowd boo do they really want taker/hhh III


They're booing because he's basically saying that The Undertaker is broken down and should retire (which is true).


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yaaaaawn


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Triple H just doesn't want to get beat again.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I recognize that Cena/Rock and HHH/Undertaker are going to be the two big draws for WM this year, but I hope they aren't the only matches with significant build.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

H.P. Lovecraft, awesome. IA IA GAME FHTAGN


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> why would the crowd boo do they really want taker/hhh III


What do you mean with III? last year was the first time they clashed you know .


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Triple H really wants to kill the crowd early.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, Triple H. Do you really need to open the show with that. Yawn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that's 3 points to the sign. 

I swear one of these years I am going to start a drinking game with that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Only HHH could lose at WM and somehow make it seem like he won.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CROWD IS DEAD AND SO AM I FUCK THIS TAKER JERKOFF


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

H didn't need all of that time. Looks like Taker mind games.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TAKER!!!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Zomggg the lights went out! lolz


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

WAIT, THAT'S NOT A GONG! BUT THE LIGHTS WENT OUT, WE'RE EXCITED!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG ITS STING


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Triple H: Oh no! My music! I'm motionless without my music!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Sitting backstage after seeing this promo..

Undertaker: "Get the symbol
Druids: "But...
Undertaker: "I SAID GET THE SYMBOL!!!!"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> H breaking the streak would be one of the worse things ever.


It would be terrible but it would be hilarious to see the responses here.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I see your video package and raise you one with ominous music!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

STING!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

HHH should change his name to Nyquil cause he's putting me to sleep.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Undertaker's mystical powers put a crafty video package together.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The_Chief said:


>



lololololololololol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mercifully, something's actually happening in this promo now besides Triple H droning on and on.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i am so not excited about this whole thing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..that is awesome...


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

This is going to new heights. We all know his track for burial, then last year he kicks out of like 4 tombstones and walks away from it, while Taker leaves on a stretcher. Now, he won't fight Taker because he doesn't want to beat him? WTF


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this promo WHOA! fucking awesome


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly thought 'Taker was legit hurt last year after that match, maybe it was a work all along?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, WWE production working overtime This is awesome!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice little video package.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker sitting in satan's chair rit.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DUDE MINISTRY TAKER ? THAT SYMBOL OMG PLEASE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

last man standing?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The_Chief said:


> ITS NOT A FUCKING GONG!!!


we're not gonna go through this again are we?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

taker is stalker


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

taker haz video editing skill too trips!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE production at its finest here. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice video package.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is awesome! I can't wait to see them fight for the WWE titl...oh wait.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Taker has the sickest computer set up


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

This needs some lightning.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

taker couldnt even bother to fucking show up?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What in the world made WWE think three video discrete packages were necessary for this?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Right, So Punk can't turn HHH heel but yet I bet they will use Taker to turn HHH heel.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good video


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is like YouTube. Triple H has a video package of the Undertaker, then Taker responds to that video with a video package of his own.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Was I the only one who thought Jericho was gonna troll us and come out when the lights went black?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that video was pretty sweet


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kinda loved that video. Not going to lie.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE production knocks another one out of the park.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So, time?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone actually want to see this match...again?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

HBK got two matches, so naturally... HHH has to get the same. Derp.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Undertaker vs Triple H part three = yay? 

Thought WWE is acting like it's part 2, which is hilarious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The_Chief said:


>


fuckin awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The video packages are awesome and all, but I'm not buying this shit. Who cares if he didn't get up? He WON THE MATCH.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did Undertaker sit down with the video team? I just dont understand how it all works


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like how they avoided showing his wig.

so a dead man created a video package at his computer and then went to stamford to record the vignette? really? this is what the WWE has become?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How you marks think it's Sting? :lol:


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

And timer stops at 16 minutes, not bad, but still pretty long.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't like this feud or the idea of Taker/HHH III, *FUCK YOU*.

This shit is great.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

excellent segment, really interesting.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> HBK got two matches, so naturally... HHH has to get the same. Derp.


this will be the 3rd one


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i said the same thing i was like why the fucking are they booing i know they dont want this match nobody want this match nobody want to see undertaker wast his last match on triple look like it set now im gonna go cry for a few hours


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Taker playing mind games with HHH.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Was I the only one who thought Jericho was gonna troll us and come out when the lights went black?


I actually thought this as well. Would have been epic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing vid package. Still not excited in the least about this match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BieberHole69 said:


> HBK got two matches, so naturally... HHH has to get the same. Derp.


He already has the same. Another one would make it 3 for him.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

that undertaker video package "this is not over" was bad ass. plain and fucking simple.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, there goes 25% of Raw. Good to have HHH back!

Also, is the production team passing around a bowl tonight? :|


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

still not remotely interested in this match


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't wanna see Trips v Taker but that was pretty cool


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Even though they have a shit Creative team, WWE has an amazing production team.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder if Taker plays Battlefield 3 on that thing, because that would be *awesome.*


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

there is so much crap on raw these days that they could have devoted an hour of the show to that segment and the product would be improved.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Does anyone actually want to see this match...again?


Not many people, no. I wanted him to take a year off, and face Cena next year, and beat him after teasing that Cena would get put over once again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BieberHole69 said:


> HBK got two matches, so naturally... HHH has to get the same. Derp.


this will be the third


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> HBK got two matches, so naturally... HHH has to get the same. Derp.


He did. DERP.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The_Chief said:


>


:lmao

HHH is doing his best to not say that he lost the match.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The video packages are awesome and all, but I'm not buying this shit. Who cares if he didn't get up? He WON THE MATCH.


It's so sad that they probably saw this happening a year ago. They had probably anticipated there would be no one big enough to square off against Taker, so they planted the seeds to set up a rematch.

Two matches against HBK... and then two against HHH? Lame.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Finally a good start to the show. Not someone calling another ham sandwich :lmao

Or delivering repetitive matches to kick off the show.

These are 2 legends


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Who gives a shit if he couldn't get up. Oh my lord I prayed we wouldn't have to have this match again. Why on earth is it not against someone else? He should be resting and face Cena at 29.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't understand why they are feuding
Taker wants vengeance for HHH beating the shit out of him but Taker won so why is he being a douchebag


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anyone else see Taker sitting at home putting this video together, in his version of the "Batcave"

Taker: "Unholy minion, I want you to help me with this evil production!"
Michelle: "Oh fo fuck sake Mark, who cares?...No one wants to see this match again!"
Taker: ".......Call me the Undertaker!......."


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

sesshomaru said:


> Even though they have a shit Creative team, WWE has an amazing production team.


You might be on to something... GIVE THE PRODUCTION TEAM THE BOOK! They've given it to everyone else... production couldn't possibly do any worse could they? ..... Could They?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> i said the same thing i was like why the fucking are they booing i know they dont want this match nobody want this match nobody want to see undertaker wast his last match on triple look like it set now im gonna go cry for a few hours


yeah, because everyone wants....zach ryder??

fuck that shit :gun:


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish Taker would come back with his Ministry theme.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Anyone who doesn't like this feud or the idea of Taker/HHH III, *FUCK YOU*.
> 
> This shit is great.


WHY U SAY THAT?!

umadbro?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Big Show call Cena-fied now with all the Camo gear?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Big Show's entrance. What is he doing?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF :lmao Big Show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

for the longest time i thought big show sang his own theme song...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

[email protected] Big Show


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I liked the Undertaker video package but I don't get it. He said he wanted vengance, for what? He won that match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Show...don't do that :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know if I have the words to accurately describe just how boring and pointless I find Big Show


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> H breaking the streak would be one of the worse things ever.


I'm going to lol so, so hard you have no idea.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Daniel Boring is coming


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn Big Show is boring.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show yes I mark out for him he is so good in the ring and in his prime!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MajinTrunks said:


> You might be on to something... GIVE THE PRODUCTION TEAM THE BOOK! They've given it to everyone else... production couldn't possibly do any worse could they? ..... Could They?


Don't tempt fate


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And onto another match we've seen entirely too many times.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

We get it WWE. A skinny bitch was knocked down by a big ass man. Stop playing the damn video.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Show/Bryan Part 47894847847847847848


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The snooze meter just shot way up once Big Show's music hit.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone know when ADR is coming back?


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Imagine if big show fell over running down the ramp


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YOU ARE A BASTARD! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The mid-card World Champion.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at big show crying.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It seems like only yesterday that dirt sheets were reporting that The Undertaker had a heart attack at Wrestlemania and died. 

YES! YES! YES! WOORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAAAAAMPION!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only who doesn't really care about Big Show?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN! WORLD!!! HEAVYWEIGHT!!! CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can Big Show just go back to teaming with random heels in the tag division, plz? PLEASE?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The_Chief said:


>


That has to be the best gif I've ever seen.


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope Barrett and Rhodes interfere and kick both their asses.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

IF there is a match at WM, HHH better not end the streak. It would be a damn shame IMO. :no:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

glad they're getting this out of the way early

MARK for AJ


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! YES!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cole still sounds like he has a lot of bryan hate left in him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at AJ. Chick looks like Bryan abducted her at school.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NO AJ DON'T DO IT


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bryan in the second quarter lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

MajinTrunks said:


> You might be on to something... GIVE THE PRODUCTION TEAM THE BOOK! They've given it to everyone else... production couldn't possibly do any worse could they? ..... Could They?


They'll turn RAW into a giant 2 hour set of video packages


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*YES
YES
YES 
YES*


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

aj xD


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao someone in the crowd saying something about Jay Lethal


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I want Show and Henry in a cry off.

Joey Jeremiah!
Lollipop guild :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess Daniel really needs his bulletshield.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You gotta appreciate any woman that risks damaging her injured neck to really make her hair look good for her man like that.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

StoutHearted said:


> anyone know when ADR is coming back?


on the 5th of never


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao Daniel Bryan is the best.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> *YES
> YES
> YES
> YES*


:lmao


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

GO BACK TO THE LOLLIPOP GUILD!!!!!!

:lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cole's just mad cause he got put down by Bryan on SD!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael Cole in making sense shocker!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So now Cole is back to bashing Bryan? On Smackdown he was kind of siding with him,


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Snore....Fuck me


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

A.J looks like a mouse


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

He doesn't have to say he loves her Cole, as long as she knows he appreciates her...

Aww shucky-ducky...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

We go from Bryan/Punk last week to this garbage?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"WAKE UP, GIRL!"

Thanks, Oprah.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borias said:


> And onto another match we've seen entirely too many times.


Makes you wonder since WWE already changed its name once recently, they could change it to SOS: Same Old Shit




CMB23 said:


> We get it WWE. A skinny bitch was knocked down by a big ass man. Stop playing the damn video.


Its all part of WWE's new misogyny aim. Nattie farts, AJ gets shown getting knocked out


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Lollipop Guild ftw


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought this match was for the World Title.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Look at Daniel Bryan. How can some of you hate him? He is a role model. Look at how he takes care of his girlfriend. He's a vegan! Respect him!

Also, Cole, or Vince, or whoever the fuck is coming up with this bullshit, Cole's character is a fucking heel commentator. Your job is to put over other heels, you jackass.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Because of this stupid six pack thing I don't think we'll be getting a Jericho/Punk promo. 

But we might see them wrestle each other so.. :mark:


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Can anyone else see Taker sitting at home putting this video together, in his version of the "Batcave"
> 
> Taker: "Unholy minion, I want you to help me with this evil production!"
> Michelle: "Oh fo fuck sake Mark, who cares?...No one wants to see this match again!"
> Taker: ".......Call me the Undertaker!......."



:lmao awesome


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

25 minutes in, and we have like 2 minutes of action. Awesome.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Don't understand why they are feuding
> Taker wants vengeance for HHH beating the shit out of him but Taker won so why is he being a douchebag


^^^^^^^ what video is this from


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ is cute and Big Show is pretty good in the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Considering her neck-brace, I wonder if Bryan tried anything kinky with her in the bedroom yet. That neck-brace is a great for wondering.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

So after that great opening segment we're back to these bland matches. Great! fpalm

All that hard work put in by HHH is going down the drain thanks to these two.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That has to be the best gif I've ever seen.


Now THATS a BURIED alive match

The only thing that could salvage this shit is big show cockslamming that waste of space aj off the titantron


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Borias said:


> 25 minutes in, and we have like 2 minutes of action. Awesome.


Oh because there's nothing more entertaining that watching Big Show and Daniel Bryan tear the house down for 20 minutes.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan persuaded AJ down to the ring with the promise that he'd buy her an ice cream after the show.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Words can't describe how much I hate commercials in the middle of a goddamn match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Considering her neck-brace, I wonder if Bryan tried anything kinky with her in the bedroom yet.


Can you do kinky stuff with minors, or is that a felony?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan looks like he belongs in a cave.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I would rather see Jeritroll vs. Taker. Trips just takes all the fun out of it. He's like the kid in the sandbox who won't share his toys with you. It's his spotlight and nobody elses.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG SHOW PUNCH!

BIG SHOW SLAM!

BIG SHOW COMMERCIAL BREAK!

(breather)

BIG SHOW PUNCH!

BIG SHOW SLAM!

etc, etc.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Creative Team really broke new ground this week having Big Show square off against Daniel Bryan. My anticipation for their eventual match again for the 168th time at Elimination Chamber just skyrocketed.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel awful saying this, but I am hopeful that Big Show's size means he has to retire soon. The guy isn't even 40 yet, but it is heartening that Andre's physical health really started to decline around the age Big Show is now. He really bores the fuck out me at this point.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

End this match already!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

sjfc said:


> Bryan persuaded AJ down to the ring with the promise that he'd buy her an ice cream after the show.


Or a training bra.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Borias said:


> Can you do kinky stuff with minors, or is that a felony?


It's not if you don't get caught.

Bryan's a bitch so he probably reads her a book to be on the safe side.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole really shouldn't be heeling it up on Bryan any more now that he's essentially a heel too. ESPECIALLY when he's got Lawler beside him, who doesn't put anyone not named John Cena or Kelly Kelly over.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck Raw I'm watching Huganomics sig


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show is so good he deserves the #30 spot in every Royal Rumble for the next 10 years. TRUE STATEMENT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a waste of a spot khali is


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> Creative Team really broke new ground this week having Big Show square off against Daniel Bryan. My anticipation for their eventual match again for the 168th time at Elimination Chamber just skyrocketed.


Seems like they are trying to reach to get ratings with all the un hyped title matches.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Don't understand why they are feuding
> Taker wants vengeance for HHH beating the shit out of him but Taker won so why is he being a douchebag


ive been meaning to tell you, your sig wins!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I feel awful saying this, but I am hopeful that Big Show's size means he has to retire soon. The guy isn't even 40 yet, but it is heartening that Andre's physical health really started to decline around the age Big Show is now. He really bores the fuck out me at this point.


Tbh, Big Show has been boring since 2003.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, that kick didn't even touch Bryan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

knee breaker was awesome


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Can these 2 never wrestle again? PLEASE WWE?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

aj's shirt makes her seem like shes preggers


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Show is not losing before Shaq, he's the second biggest WM main eventer. no reason for him to lose.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

"Big kick" Haha sure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> So after that great opening segment we're back to these bland matches. Great! fpalm
> 
> All that hard work put in by HHH is going down the drain thanks to these two.


Oh yeah, let's just ignore the video packages, which were the most entertaining part of that whole segment by far, and not give the credit where it's due to the creative team.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahah give em some meat hahahah


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BIG SHOW JUST TRIED TO KILL AJ


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL that was close, nearly killed her hahahaa


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fan: "Go get em!"


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That black dude with the burger king crown, omg!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH GOD AJ NO~

Oh...she's ok.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That BASTARD!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Daniel Bryan uses Human Shield!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao @ the black dude on the front row


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

What I would give for the glass to break right now.....


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew they were going to pull this shit. Awful ending.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

LMAO AT THE FAN


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Daniel Bryan cracks me up. "WHATS WRONG WITH YOU!?"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson's dick heel work is so great.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

wow this is fucking awful


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is the dumbest fucking rivalry ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the guy with the crown. He's made this match ten times more interesting. Also, AJ must be one dumb bitch. Why the hell would you stand right where the action is.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol Guy with Burger King crown "GO GET HIM. GO GET EM"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Show, you reckless bastard!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't be the only one wanting to see a WMD to AJ can I?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

danielson will never be taken seriously.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

lame ending again


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

sjfc said:


> Bryan persuaded AJ down to the ring with the promise that he'd buy her an ice cream after the show.


*opens ice cream bar*

unk2

...

*NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Modern said:


> :lmao @ the black dude on the front row


He wanted some white meat.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

worst feud ever.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL here we go again!!! :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

AJ can get it from me anytime of day


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Don Draper said:


> Can these 2 never wrestle again? PLEASE WWE?


Nope, they'll shove their feud down our throats just like they did with Cena and Orton.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"NO NO NO NO"

Bryan changing it up tonight, I see.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

There is nothing redeeming about Bryan. Why is he on my fucking TV.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

You are a bastard big show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryan does look like a paedo standing next to AJ holding her hand.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VEGAN


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Show cheats to win. Pathetic. Daniel Bryan doesn't cheat. He's a role model. He's vegan! Bryan is right. Big Show loves to torture women. He's a big, ugly, sexist unrole model person.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Daniel Bryan looks like he belongs in a cave.


he sucks


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

'' I will still be a vegan'' LMAO


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lmao at guy in crowd with the burger king hat. we need a gif of this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They've done the same thing for weeks now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DAMN what a terrible promo.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Modern said:


> :lmao @ the black dude on the front row


I swear he's at every fucking show with that We Hate Cena t-shirt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I WILL STILL BE A VEGAN!!!


LOL!!! So the Elimination Chamber will challenge that somehow?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

VRsick said:


> A.J looks like a mouse


a sexy mouse..you want to give you own brand of cheese too?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He got some good heat right there!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol @ randomly throwing Vegan in there.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol that black guy he was like go get your girl you better go get her


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm straight edge So I'm better than you = I'm vegan so I'm better than you?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

She looks so adorable. I just want to give her a juice and her backpack and walk her to the bus stop in the morning.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn AJ looks like a child!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

"The world as you know it will end... last Sunday at the Royal Rumble"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm pretty upset he did not call himself a role model again


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Lydeck said:


> There is nothing redeeming about Bryan. Why is he on my fucking TV.


fpalm


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

JERICHO PROMO

:mark:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Horrible crowd tonight


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

wow daniel has been entertaining me for a while.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Only AJ can make Bryan look like a damn pedophile. And not just any old pedophile, a pedophile that likes boys in wigs and Converse.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like how people are wondering how the Elimination Chamber will challenge his vegan diet, but not wondering how it would change his name.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

BIG SHOW, HOW COULD YOU? YOU'RE A WRECKLESS BASTARD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"And a girl who loves me", "I will still be a vegan"

Daniel Bryan is so fucking great.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho speaks tonight! Never heard that build-up before this past month


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still don't get them doing the same exact Raw chamber match on Raw. The stip and match defeats the purpose.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you random black guy in BK crown for making that match a million times better.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> DAMN what a terrible promo.


And he still got heat, so all is well


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

AJ is gorgeous.:flip


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Steak on a pole match next week? The winner forces the loser to eat cooked meat?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jericho promo tonight :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> DAMN what a terrible promo.


That was an excellent promo... Your just a terrible talent judge


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Please god let Barrett or Rhodes or Orton win the title at EC, even fucking Big Show would be more tolerable then this.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Only AJ can make Bryan look like a damn pedophile. And not just any old pedophile, a pedophile that likes boys in wigs and Converse.


implying AJ looks anything like a boy.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Until May said:


> fpalm


Yes, I know he's a heel and he's supposed to make people hate him. But his entire character as a heel just sucks ass. There are plenty of Heels you love to hate, like Ziggler.

I'd honestly rather see Swagger wrestle and talk on the mic than Bryan.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rop3 said:


> Horrible crowd tonight


Join the club of people that say this every week


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TNA event promos on my WWE programming

:troll


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Bryan's been on fire lately. No way you can accuse him of dropping the ball with this push he's getting.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Whoever wrote Bryan's theme song, I want their balls as a trophy....Idiots!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh I'd like to go to that TNA thing...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

TNA adverts :lol


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Until May said:


> fpalm


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho needs to cut a 15 minutes promo in the 10pm slot.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan has to be my new favorite wrestler now. He really knows how to work the crowd like a veteran.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Svart said:


> lmao at guy in crowd with the burger king hat. we need a gif of this.


yes, he won tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> implying AJ looks anything like a boy.


I'm not implying anything. I'm straight out calling her Joey Jeremiah's doppelganger.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> *He's a vegan!*


Fuck a vegan!


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Could any of our UK viewers tell me the name of the song on the Blue Bloods advert please?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss Mark Henry. His feud with the Big Show was so great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Jericho needs to cut a 15 minutes promo in the 10pm slot.


oh lord :lmao


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Bryan is one fire right now. Love the dude.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Hopefully at the Hall of Fame ceremony Big Show can teach Mike Tyson how to stop before ramming into a defenseless woman #RAWTonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I like this bryan/show AJ triangle love/hurt story


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Whoever wrote Bryan's theme song, I want their balls as a trophy....Idiots!!


So much hate for Richard Wagner....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That better not be the theme song for WrestleMania fpalm


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

For fucks sakes WWE. Stop with these HORRIBLE wrestlemania theme songs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lydeck said:


> Yes, I know he's a heel and he's supposed to make people hate him. But his entire character as a heel just sucks ass. There are plenty of Heels you love to hate, like Ziggler.
> 
> I'd honestly rather see Swagger wrestle and talk on the mic than Bryan.


You cited ziggler as a heel you love to hate while chastising bryan?

fpalm

idiot...


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm not implying anything. I'm straight out calling her Joey Jeremiah's doppelganger.












Cannot..... unsee....


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha I thought that was Johnny Ace in the car ha


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Whoever is picking these songs for the Wrestlemania videos needs their vaginas concreted up immediately.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesus christ, please don't tell me that's the official Wrestlemania theme?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF is this.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Jericho needs to cut a 15 minutes promo in the 10pm slot.


He'll say, " :troll "


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell?!


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

The_Chief said:


> Whoever wrote Bryan's theme song, I want their balls as a trophy....Idiots!!


That would be wagner.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

brian winning the belt was horrible idea but him as a champ and a heel is really growing on me like he such a good heel alberto or any body couldent get this much heat he act like he a great champ and he won that belt with hard work but he really didnt


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

are you serious bro???


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Errrrrrrrmmmmm......?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are doing everything they possibly can to make people like Cena. It's hilarious. :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane's so going to take this nascar guy out


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'm not implying anything. I'm straight out calling her Joey Jeremiah's doppelganger.


If AJ looks like a man, then I guess I'm gay.

Edit: Who's this NASCAR guy?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That song ain't too PG man.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man WWE really is dying on it's ass right now isn't it....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'm at the wrasslin' show, yup.''


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

That's cool. Cena starting the Daytona.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

When did this happen? I don't remember seeing this last week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's Cena! PARTAY TIIIIME!

Edit: Shut up, Lawler. Shut the fuck up, god-fucking-damn you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> Cannot..... unsee....


Consider my point proven.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, Nascar. This is really... cool? Cars! Applebee's! Yeah!

I'm sorry, white people. I just don't get it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is gay


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince3 *COME ON N TURN ME ON*:vince3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

....That didn't happen last week, did it?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That was so awkward


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont remember that happening last week


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So a pointless video telling us that Cena will start the Daytona 500. Lame.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The most awkward backstage segment I've ever seen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lydeck said:


> There is nothing redeeming about Bryan. Why is he on my fucking TV.


Everyone is entitled to his opinion, but yours is foolish and you should be humiliated.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate all NASCAR drivers who like the wwe


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Awful


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

No one cares about NASCAR.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lame segment, waste of air time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice wrestling so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OMFG I LOVE THIS PROMO


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That was some awesome CGI from the production team. At one point I was convinced he turned right for a second.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Kane's so going to take this nascar guy out


Please... Please... PLEASE let it happen.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Another video package! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I will STILL be a vegan.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

another fucking video jesus christ this raw has been pitiful


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What's with all the videos?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see that NASCAR dude getting beat up by Kane later tonight :lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They are doing everything they possibly can to make people like Cena. It's hilarious. :lol


:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Wow, Nascar. This is really... cool? Cars! Applebee's! Yeah!
> 
> I'm sorry, white people. I just don't get it.


Don't you dare knock Applebee's riblets!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm guessing the WWE thinks people who watch RAW are poor and stupid...


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

41 minutes into the show, and only one match.
Seriously?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew was the MVP of that match last year...so fucking unfortunate what they're doing to him now.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Im assuming tickets for Raw are free.....


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

So awkward it was uncomfortable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuck was that all about?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Can we please get an actual wrestling match? I am sick of watching video packages,


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Liking this Elimination Chamber promo but the commentary over it ruins it, just leave the music


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> *I hate all NASCAR drivers* who like the wwe


You should have just stopped with the highlighted part.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kane to attack nascar dude


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I do not remember that happening last week.

They must've gotten the Family Guy writers to do this episode.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

By the time this show ends I'm sure we'll see a vid package on what Michael Cole had for breakfast.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Usually I'm not one to complain but damn RAW is puttin me to sleep here.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WWE production team...Y YOU SO GOOD AT MAKING VIDEO PACKAGES?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Which can transform into a promo which is time being wasted since there could be a wrestling match going on right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think they forgot today was a Monday...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if something has gone wrong back stage which is why we are seeing so many promos as this has to be overkill?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Wow, Nascar. This is really... cool? Cars! Applebee's! Yeah!
> 
> I'm sorry, white people. I just don't get it.


Im white and I don't get it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The people in the crowd at Raw have watched more television than I have tonight.


Incidentally, the 6-pack challenge should really be the glorious return of Rumble 89's Super Posedown.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> No one cares about NASCAR.


Location: Maryland

Ahhh, I can see how you could come to that conclusion.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I wonder if Cena gets booed at Daytona. Wait, why do I even have to ask.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that the car racer guy who called Kofi Kingston "Kofi Johnson"?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk was outstanding in that.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dobba said:


> That was some awesome CGI from the production team. At one point I was convinced he turned right for a second.


The fake smoke was classic.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully Hawkins and Reks appear again tonight.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi I'm an IWC member. I don't pay to watch this show. What i do like to do is sit at home and criticize what billionaire and millionaires decide to do. I am qualified to do this. As I am. Cool. Holla holla


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, They have to explain the elimination chamber to kill time. How long has the chamber been in wwe?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, Elimination Chamber package with not one clip of RVD????


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan had better fucking retain!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man the crowd must be like what the hell. i would be pissed .


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If NASCAR was more like the Burnout games, it would actually be entertaining.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think that old guy behind Cole and King is having a stroke as they speak.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Whats the main event tonight? Youtube vs Vimeo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is king wearing hhh's shirt?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE Video department definitely working overtime tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember guys, there's also going to be a Ron Simmons induction video package. DAMN!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Location: Maryland
> 
> Ahhh, I can see how you could come to that conclusion.


I'm from Maryland, I know people here that like NASCAR. They drink beer and drive obnoxious vehicles.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So far, this episode has been bland. Also, I wonder how many more video packages are they going to do?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The six pack challenge would be better if it was falls count anywhere with 5 refs and 16 camera guys.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

It'd be even better if the guy who takes the fall enters first


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Six-Pack Challenge should be good. Looks interesting.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this is a waste of time so far


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

AJ in 20 years?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

One whole segment dedicated to promos....WTF?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the fuck? so they're actually giving away the chamber matchup tonight? oh lord...fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

1 match (with a awful finish) so far in 40 plus mins of programming.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Show has been crap so far


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the crowd is now dead....


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Almost one hour down and we have had one match (unless I have forgotten one?) is that a record?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Raw has been pretty boring so far tbh :shaq


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

I gotta ask, and someone has gotta know the answer, how did Raw/WWF/E go from the classic stuff from late 1996 to 2003, to this?.....Seriously, I cant get my head around this...04,05,06 were good to...But...HOW?!!?!?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope there are less matches and more segments tonight. So far so good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carcass said:


> If NASCAR was more like the Burnout games, it would actually be entertaining.


If it was more like Twisted Metal, it would actually be entertaining


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

no punk so far = good raw for me


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why are they killing time by showing pointless vignettes we've seen 1000 times? Raw fuckiong sucks, should be so much better.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Headliner said:


> 1 match (with a awful finish) so far in 40 plus mins of programming.


This is why I'd never attend a RAW show


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't usually complain, but this has been shit.

Should have continued to watch Bulls own Nets.

WE NEED A PARTY UP IN HURRRRRR!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

by the way, this movie with the rock looks like shit, but as much money he making in the movie industry i dont blame him


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I have no complaints about the show thus far. I'm liking this a lot actually and I usually hate raw for the most part. It must be because no Johnny Ace/CM Punk bullshit.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Remember guys, there's also going to be a Ron Simmons induction video package. DAMN!


They'll probably show that Cena video package in your sig as well.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

5 video packages so far .. fpalm


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrestling matches? Not necessary. Give me a shit load of commercials & video packages!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

:jay 1 match in 50 mins


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOWTIE TIME


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*sluuuuuuuurp*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE Raw: _Still_ better than Impact.

edit: DAVID OTUNGA


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> This is why I'd never attend a RAW show


This. Why go to a RAW show to watch TV from far away.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Awh here we go, big boy shit is going down...Dastardly Dave is among us


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

If I were there live, I would be pissed. Just sitting around watching the video board...


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well so far Raw SUCKS!!! All viedo packages and to many commercials.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I have something to say."

*Drinks coffee.*

WHAT A FUCKING PROMO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Otunga is out there and not a single fuck is given.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

messi said:


> no punk so far = good raw for me


get a new gimmick kid


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

TUNGA!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the show just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Otunga bringing his mug to the ring = RATINGS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm thinking the second hour will be more wrestling heavy....?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me, feel so sorry for the people that paid to be at this shower of shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

THE TUNG has graced us with his presence.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god, this guy.

Someone please turn off his mic.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Please Stone cold walk down that ring, stun this mofo and walk out again


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone get him out of the ring please


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OTUNGA IS TEBOWING.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOLOLOL


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Otugna Tebowing! YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

THE TUNG WITH DAT TEBOWIN'


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lol Otunga did not just Tebow...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is he Tebowing?


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

:lmao @ this goof


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

THIS IS FUCKING GREAT


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lmao @ Otunga doing the Tebow.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Just what we need another promo....get off my TV Otunga!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OTUNGA TEBOWING :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What type of praying is that!? :lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

We need Otunga pics.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga is doing the TEBOW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*DID THIS FUCKING GUY JUST TEBOW? FUCK TEBOW. FUCK WWE.

UGH.*


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Otunga's waves spinning.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Otungaing...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

David Otunga is Tebow'ing, and I think now's as good a time as any to drink more. Vodka o'clock.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This man is tebowing on live tv


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What the hell is he doing? LoL


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Otunga/DAT FLASK for 2012. (Y)


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Tebow references?! Really WWE. Really?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bowtie-ing


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And now an Otunga match. This Raw is an extended rib on the paying audience.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

TEBOWING


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here comes Funkman...

Nevermind. It's much, much worse.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol otunga just got trolled


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Why does Otunga have a job?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Otunga been studying his Carlton tapes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheamus in another squash match. What are they doing to this guy?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Sheamus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> by the way, this movie with the rock looks like shit, but as much money he making in the movie industry i dont blame him


Still better choice than Cena's movies. At least Rock wasn't in Fred the movie


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Technical difficulties?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh shit, The Great White about to kick another minority...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

That sounded like a shovel being scraped on the ground XD Tung gonna get BERRIED!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Was he Tebowing?!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Too many limes!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh what the hell, lolol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lobster head...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This show has been horrible tonight. I'm sure Brock will appear though sometime tonight. Hopefully Khali is in a match tonight.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

His mic skillz... killz. my. earz.

He's also the only person who makes drinking coffee uncool.

AND SHEAMUS? WHY?! WHY?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the great white bland .. yay


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck wwe know how to build up a guy thats just won the rumble dont they 

idiots


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

The numerical value of these green fruit is too much!!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Headliner said:


> *DID THIS FUCKING GUY JUST TEBOW? FUCK TEBOW. FUCK WWE.
> 
> UGH.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Otunga to beat Sheamus clean.....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Really, Cole? Slippery sweater?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

otunga wins 1, 2, 3


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otunga is nothing without his coffee and bowtie. It's like Captain Planet without the elements.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

ARRIVE
FELLA
LEAVE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Otunga vs Sheamus. Yep, this is a supershow alright.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sheamus needs a storyline BADLY!!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been wanting to watch a match so badly I'm actually excited to see this.
I'm gonna go kill myself now...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why does Otunga not even bother acting like he could wrestle. Dude acts like a coward manager or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Great White rising over the blacks. I love it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE is ruining Sheamus' credibility, honestly.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that ripping of the shirt was pretty gay


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!. Some offense!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I love new york!! Thats where I remember Otunga from, christ my girlfriend used to watch that shit. Sorry if im late with this but BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Jesus....I will gladly suck the farts out of each posters arses on this forum, for all eternity, if Austin comes out now and takes over this show....


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

this is all this guy has done for the past few months


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Jake "The Snake" Roberts, rolling in his grave.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

1 count for a DDT? REALLY?????????????????


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ace Ventura said:


> Otunga to beat Sheamus clean.....


I would laugh my ass of. I really would.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, Lawlor. Pay attention.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Not gonna lie; I like Otunga's shiny ass shoes. Look at them bitches sparkle.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao

What was the point of ripping his shirt off?

*Sheamus points*

THIS IS FOR YOU, JENNIFER HUDSON!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

1000 lols


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

A black lawyer from Harvard getting destroyed. I think McMahon is sending subliminal political messages here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga's FUCKING SHOES MAN


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Man Sheamus is beyond boring... Gotta say Otunga is really growing on me though...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler just tried to put over Otunga's wrestling skill and Cole argued with him in favor of his lawyer skill...

wat.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> WWE Raw: _Still_ better than Impact.
> 
> edit: DAVID OTUNGA


Really? Impact was much better than this crap. And Sheamus won the Rumble? still no direction...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheamus doesn't approve of your physique, David.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The Great White rising over the blacks. I love it.


vince is celebrating black history month


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DAVID OTUNGA TRENDING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was quick and pointless.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder what David Otunga is trending for


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They seriously have no idea what to do with Sheamus. I was expecting these pointless squash matches to end after the Royal Rumble already, but that would be putting too much faith in the creative team.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Otungaisafuckingjobber is trending worldwide on twitter.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a crime that Otunga got some offense in


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

wow i need some weed.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Otunga may be perpetually buried, but the man has a nice physique.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Somewhere in the world, some dude named Jordo achieved an erection when Sheamus tore off Otunga's shirt.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This RAW has been horrible so far. I think there is seriously something wrong going on backstage.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

HHH opening RAW with a 20 min promo + Two pointless matches = Ahhhhhh that takes me back!


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

lol otunga trending worldwide


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jerichooooooooo


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeri:troll


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Presumably Jericho's announcement is chest sponsorship from Ronseal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy shit Jericho looks like he has a fake plastic torso on under his sparkly coat. WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

well thank christ jericho is coming


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think this....build is good for Sheamus. Otunga and Mahal.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Jericho isn't smiling tonight. Hopefully we'll finally get some answers!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

BENOIT!!!!..THEY SHOWED BENOIT!!!...I think


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

attitudEra said:


> wow i need some weed.


I'm sorry, I can't help you with that. But Evan Bourne can.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

now that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Save us Y2J


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

OILY JERICHO!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH YES, THIS GLORIOUS SPARKLING MOTHERFUCKER IS GOING TO SAVE THE SHOW, YOU'LL SEE


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Y2J's next.
*getsreadyforforumtocrash


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

If you want wrestling, watch Smackdown. This Raw is great.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

JERITROLL! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, does Sheamus even have a character?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When Sin Cara is on the cover of a Best of WWE DVD....how the fuck could you _not_ buy it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> wow i need some weed.


Just weed?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Really? Impact was much better than this crap. And Sheamus won the Rumble? still no direction...


Yeah, I don't usually like to get into the WWE/TNA arguments, but I'd probably take recent iMPACT (save for the Bischoff tomfoolery) over what's happening right now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho in the 10pm segment, nice.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wwe monday night video package


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ITS ALL ABOUT ME ITS ALL ABOUT THE POWER


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's see how long it takes for the forum to crash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> vince is celebrating black history month


The Great White should squash a different black every week in honor of the month.


attitudEra said:


> wow i need some weed.


:lol


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Will Jericho bury the forum?

That's the most important question in this thread right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

StraightEdged said:


> If you want wrestling, watch Smackdown. This Raw is great.


What exactly are you watching Raw for? I want a detailed, bullet-point list of what you expected from this episode.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

so only 1 real match in over an hour?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

StraightEdged said:


> If you want wrestling, watch Smackdown. This Raw is great.


fpalm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I honestly can't believe we're an hour into Raw and NOTHING and I mean NOTHING has happened.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> If you want wrestling, watch Smackdown. This Raw is great.


Sorry I was confused by wwe having WRESTLING in the title


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

O SHIT YO DAT GAME LOOK SCURRY


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo seriously what is up with using Jay Z's music in movie trailers nowadays? I swear this is like the 3rd movie that's using his music.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> A black lawyer from Harvard getting destroyed. I think McMahon is sending subliminal political messages here.


:lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you guys think Evan Bourne has run out of weed by now?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Still bored. WTF.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Dobba said:


> ARRIVE
> FELLA
> LEAVE


:lmao


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Now I hope there are no more matches until the mainevent. More segments please


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> JERITROLL! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, does Sheamus even have a character?


He does not. I'm still wondering what the point of him is. He's not involved in anything except squash matches. He's an unentertaining Brodus Clay.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuckin friday night lights adverts, fuck off


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

1 match in 45 minute...is that a record ?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

slimsellout said:


> so only 1 real match in over an hour?


What is a REAL match?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Do you guys think Evan Bourne has run out of weed by now?


Not even close


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SandyRavage said:


> Sorry I was confused by wwe having WRESTLING in the title


Ah, but remember, they not longer call themselves World Wrestling Entertainment. Its simply WWE now


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, I don't usually like to get into the WWE/TNA arguments, but I'd probably take recent iMPACT (save for the Bischoff tomfoolery) over what's happening right now.


Agreed, but ERIC Bischoff is great as a character, always was...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CRASH THE FORUMS


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

this has been borderline unwatchable

thank god it's Y2J time


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuck the Nickelback!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

whats wrestling?


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

I just hate that feeling where it feels as there is absolutely nothing going on in the world of WWE.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh, well why thank you Nickelback for plugging another song for WWE.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

It's like Vince realized they had to make this Raw extra shitty to make up for how good Raw was last week.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

So writing an e-mail to the wwe HQ labeling them a bunch of uninteresting, bland, shower of cunts


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Y2J!!!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

WHAT IS THERE SICK OBSESSION WITH NICKELBACK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey WWE? Wanna be a part of what's cool in 21st century? Don't use fuckin Nickelback songs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Do you guys think Evan Bourne has run out of weed by now?


If he had weed to begin with he'd still be on the show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Now they are thanking fucking Nickelfuckingback. It's as if they are actively trying to get me to turn off the television and go to sleep.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously, everybody... when you watch a show with Nickelback as their opening theme you CAN'T expect ratings, can you?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let the Jeri-trolling begin


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Alright can someone kill whoever is picking these theme songs for PPVs?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

And the forum is gonna crash...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk/Y2J...I couldn't give two fucks


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nickleback is terrible.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finnnaallly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If this asshole don't say anything tonight and just troll I'm gonna be hella pissed off!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lights out....see you in a few minutes after the forum crash


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's certainly walking like a heel this week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho has that look on his face, he might speak...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE's music licensing department probably doesn't overlap with their video production department. They choose the very shittiest of PPV themes. Runny, bloody shit, in music form.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally, serious Y2J...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How can anyone say Punk has an ego for not wanting shitty bands like Nickleback on his DVD? Seriously, Nickelback sucks.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The true heel of the company is back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe this will be the start of Jericho best in the world reference to Punk.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Break the forums DOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

COME ON BABY!!!

before the crash


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> What exactly are you watching Raw for? I want a detailed, bullet-point list of what you expected from this episode.





BieberHole69 said:


> fpalm





SandyRavage said:


> Sorry I was confused by wwe having WRESTLING in the title


:troll


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Fuck Nickelback 

Jeritroll time...yesssss


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The end of logic.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> :troll


well done sir


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Nickleback is terrible.


Sorry about that.

- Canada (oh, and Justin Bieber too)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:O He's cutting a real promo!!

YAY! YAY! YAY!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jericho, son.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

PREACH JERICHO!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dear Lord I fucking LOVE THIS MAN.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YEAH! cheap wannabe...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bout time, Jericho.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

JeriGOAT going in. :king:


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my God I love Jeri:troll


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he should take that jacket off...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

BORING! BORING! BORING! BORING!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Why didn't Jericho start the show?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there 1,004 of them?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> WHAT IS THERE SICK OBSESSION WITH NICKELBACK


Because they think NB is a big mainstream band, which they are to an extent, sadly. Next WWE will try to get Lady Gaga to do a theme


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

So basically there is a smell of want off this crowd


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What's wrong with Wallabies?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

this man speaks the truth


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't take him seriously with that jacket


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

The jacket is amazing, Jericho + Flashing jacket = WIN


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

lol jericho owning punk


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"Chad Kroeger's a wannabe."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I trolled all of you" 

LOL! Yup.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZOMG he said trolllll


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TROLLED


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HE DONE TROLLED US!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

HE SAID TROLLED


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jericho just said 'trolled'!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jericho admits to trolling!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

you're a wallaby


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Still the best in the world.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank god for Jericho.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jericho admitted it :troll he trolled us all


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I love how some people cheered that they are wannabes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You're a wallaby. "I trolled all of you!" :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He said "trolled".


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

"I trolled all of you."


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"I TROLLED ALL OF YOU!!!" :lmao


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Jericho is just shitting on the entire roster.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JERICHO: "I :troll 'ed all of you!" AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :troll :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn right Jeri:troll


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WUR SO SMART! WE TOTS KNEW IT!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOLOL TROLLED


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TROLLED

:troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Really Jericho...?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Jericho is burying Punk big time


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Jericho can cut one fucking great promo.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Here we go. CRASH.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

I trolled all of you,LOL.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I knew it all along man, Jericho is a troll!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

YOU'RE A WALLABY


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL at Jerhico pretending he made up all these gimmicks that have existed WAY BEFORE Jerhico.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He's channeling HHH tonight, full on burial mode.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

That's how you cut a promo Punk


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YEAH! finally greatness on this show...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is tasty.

Here we go.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought he was gonna say he walked to the ring with ralphus


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Jericho owning


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> YOU'RE A WALLABY


LOL


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

jericho just saved me from changing the channel.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Jericho. PREACH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny thing is that Lazzy Z accused Jericho of being a copycat when he started calling himself a Living Legend. 

Funny how everything comes around.


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

I just forgave Jericho for beating Austin for the undisputed champion.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show just jumped from F to C+ from Jericho alone.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▄
░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░█
░░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░█
░▄▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░█
...█░▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒█
█░▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▄▒█
░█░▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░░█
░░█░░░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█
░░░█░░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░█▀██████░█
░░░░▀▄░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█
░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒░░░█
░░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of played a promo of all the times Jericho said he's the best in the world vs the times Punk said it. The crowd probably don't remember Jericho saying he was the best in the world.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

horrible close up 
Jericho looks 50


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh god im so happy. Finally.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Can we get the HHH burying gif, with a troll head on it?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dosen't Dainel Bryan say he's the best in the world also?


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

destroyed the roster....


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

jeritroll is telling the truth...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess Gordon Ramsay has a bone to pick with Jericho like a motherfucker.


...Until May.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

i just came


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

At least hes honest


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

OOHHHH MY GOODNESS


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SHITS GOING DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Start printing Jericho Wannabe on shirts now! - Vince


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Commence forum crash


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

CM Punk to ruin this segment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well here we go.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pipebomb inbound!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO! fuck this shit, let me hear Jericho ....


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This should be good. Hopefully as good as we all expect.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk/Y2J promo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHOTS FIRED AT PUNK!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

omg this is gonna be amazing


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? Don't tell me that crappy shirt is replacing the white one.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

hA BRAGGING ABOUT THROWING OUT 28 MEN IN A 30 MAN MATCH


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy shit, shit is about to get epic up in herr.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk shouldnt try to talk with jericho, just going to expose what a joke he is. Same as if he went heads up with rock.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

been waiting for a promo between these two, better be good


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

"i am cumming"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

wow punk coming out to ruin another segment


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk, if you haven't brought the Pipe Bomb this week, go the fuck home. Jericho is on FIRE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

And it's on! With a new tee shirt!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone really want to say there is anyone with a mic better than Jericho with a mic?

No?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Joseph29 said:


> Dosen't Dainel Bryan say he's the best in the world also?


He was actually the first of the three to say it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the moment you've all been waiting for


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Punk is about to get OUTCLASSED.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well now I'm awake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so glad he changed shirt colors. White did nothing for his hips.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Punk v Jericho @ WM28 for title of best in the world?

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Lots of smarks with erections right now


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Where the fucks the Funkasauras?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I was expecting Brett Hart to show up and tell him HE was the best in the world.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I spent the first hour with this show in the background, while playing games on my phone and surfing around on net. Then Jericho starts talking, and I suddenly can't stop myself from paying attention to the screen. Well done.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Gosh, I hate this new CM Punk t-shirt.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I think we all know that we really want to see a Funkasaurus / Jericho promo.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That shirt is much better than the white one.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

not gonna lie, i've been waiting for this shit!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This should be VERY GOOD!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL CM :troll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Jericho > Punk*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

its funny cause we know after Wrestlemania..Y2J and the Rock..wont be around anymore...but believe what you must


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh wow, Punk...That was fucking riveting.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake.....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk trolled Jeritroll?!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

CM Punk not even gonna attempt a promo after that, Bitch walk away.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Dosen't Dainel Bryan say he's the best in the world also?


Yeah, but the WWE doesn't really recognize this.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Semen spunk with a great promo


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CM Punk just stole Jeritroll's gimmick. AGAIN.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, way to make Jericho look like a bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess that segment was ok. Better than Punk opening his mouth with unfunny comedy.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol Punk just trolled Jericho


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Fucking lame


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sticks and stones, Jericho. 

Sticks and stones.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fans boo when Jericho comes out and doesn't say anything yet cheer when Punk does the same thing


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk is so over


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk trolling the troll. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lame


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

VRsick said:


> punk shouldnt try to talk with jericho, just going to expose what a joke he is. Same as if he went heads up with rock.


you called it!! (Y)


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Well .... I guess Im a wannabe


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, that was great. haha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Troll on Troll action right here folks!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesus Christ, that tag team match announcement just turned my hard-on into a soft-off


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

He really is a wannabe....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread is better than RAW.....thus far.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali is in action tonight I'm so excited MARK OUT time I knew he would be wrassling tonight.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

Say whatever you want, that segment just now was awsome!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

YJ2 looks like a bitch now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I marked.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Say what you want about this feud, but at least the two guys fighting over being the best in the world are also fighting over the WWE title. I appreciate that it's probably, at best, a lucky accident that the symbolism is there, but I'll take it.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

bama


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That sucked.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok fuck this. I watch to be entertained not to be trolled. There's literally no reason to continue watching at this point. And they wonder why the ratings are mediocre.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

so basically in wwe now when it comes to promos you just stare at each other and just walk away ??? the writers have gone mute now....last week with taker/ triple h and now with jericho/punk....fucking awful 

and orton and khali on the same team ??? might be the most boring tag team of all time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it's pretty fucking stupid that Punk and Jericho are in the same match tonight and at the PPV.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Khali and Orton? Really?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

#Jeritroll is trending worldwide, you guys! YAY! YAY! YAY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome - the title proves he's the best more than any words could.

Not the best, Khali in a wrestling match and hearing Wade's shitty theme coming up.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lame, ruin as always, Jericho was fucking great in this promo, Y2J got me back.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The Board of Directors: TNA just put out a fairly entertaining product based in India. It's really getting the product over with the people of India. What should we do about this?

Vince: We have The Great Khali don't we? Who else do we need?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was extremely anti-climactic. Jericho shits on the roster, then Punk, then Punk comes out and raises his belt. He just shat on the entire roster. What does a belt prove? Either Jericho wasn't given enough freedom for this or WWE doesn't have it together.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Trolololololololololololol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good segment for a meh show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

We're still almost 2 months from WM. I want this feud to have a slow build. The worst thing they can do is start hot and fade as the match approaches. That was a fitting start to the feud.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jericho's definitely playing up the troll gimmick.

"Come back and pay attention to me because if you don't I'm nothing." Pretty much sums up a forum troll.

I'm looking forward to seeing where they take it.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

the only time punk did something funny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So did the power of Khali and Orton crash the forums?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The point of promos are to talk shit to one another to connect with the fans emotions to make them buy a ppv to see the conflicts apex. The key word is talking so how could trolling and being mute build anything. That was just lame.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wade Barrett's theme sounds like it belongs in Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol Barrtet's music makes a triumphant impact


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO

Wade looks like such a dork now. Especially with that theme.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:sigh: Fuck, I miss "End of Days." Barrett's new theme sucks.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk owned Jericho big time just there.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Barrett with his 'I don't care what you think of me' music.

Should be Cena's theme.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wade should get a different theme song.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dude how many fucking times has Wade changed his theme?*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DAT BELT


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

No reaction to rhodes...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"Before Dolph Ziggler had Vickie Guerrero, I had Stephanie McMahon walk me to the ring at Wrestlemania..” and before that, Kevin Nash had Pamela Anderson, Randy Savage had Miss Elizabeth..

Who's this jobbe.. Oh, Barrett. Right.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Barrett's music is the worst ever. :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett's new theme sucks honestly.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Theproof said:


> Ok fuck this. I watch to be entertained not to be trolled. There's literally no reason to continue watching at this point. And they wonder why the ratings are mediocre.


Of course there is.. to see what they say next week, or see how this feud between the two continues to build towards Wrestlemania. 

You made it this far after being trolled by Jericho, my guess is you'll make it through Wrestlemania, and probably in the end enjoy it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Khali should stand there and not do a thing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ the people who are mad. WrestleMania is in like 2 months. you clearly wanted to see a Punk/Jericho showdown which will likely lead to you tuning in next week in hopes of one. WWE seemingly doing something right for once. slow build instead of that hotshotting garbage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wade's theme is like if WWE heard The Clash and liked them, but wanted the shittiest garage band ever to do a cover song.

And then throw in autotune just because.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Wade's new song is fucking awful.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Speaking of troll, Wade Barrett's surfer music hangs 10.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes' theme has grown on me. Barrett's is just plain awful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wade Barrett's theme sounds like it belongs in Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World.


Barrett could actually pull off the evil ex look


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cody Rhodes is a dorkfish


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why did they even bring Khali back? Oh, Gosh...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nolo King is marking out.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuckin' big doof looks like he can barely make it to the ring.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Great, A Khali match.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Barrett's theme is a meme dating back to NXT season 1


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly that would have been a great segment if we had just not had that last week with Taker and HHH... Seriously they need to stop constantly using this whole not speaking and walking away/staring thing at the same time. I did find it entertaining though considering it actually made sense to do it back to Jericho but enough is enough with the spam of these segments.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that Orton's theme song was gonna play first?

And holy shit I forgot Rhodes was IC champ. WWE get your shit together.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk was silent because he can't go toe-to-toe with Jericho. On the mic. 



Did I just rhyme?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Who would win in a race to the ring: Kevin Nash or Great Khali?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the fastest I've seen Orton walk to the ring during the Viper era.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

RANDY SNORETON!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Punkholic said:


> Barrett's new theme sucks honestly.


That's the common opinion about his theme.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck off with that new Barrett theme song.

Fuck off with Khali.

Fuck off with this period.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

That awkward moment when a 40 year old man with a shiny jacket says he trolled you.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Barrett's theme is horrible, pop of the night as usual for Orton.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

scrilla said:


> lol @ the people who are mad. WrestleMania is in like 2 months. you clearly wanted to see a Punk/Jericho showdown which will likely lead to you tuning in next week in hopes of one. WWE seemingly doing something right for once. slow build instead of that hotshotting garbage.


Exactly. If there is any feud that deserves a long, slow build it's Jericho vs. Punk. Why would they want to blow their load and have them verbally go at eachother when they can have this marinate in our minds for the next few weeks?

Come on people.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Orton/Bryan on free tv...


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett's new music is awful!! give him the old stuff back. 

Also this match is going to suck so bad, Khali is just terrible to watch


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho's a troll, he wants attention. Punk didn't give it to him.

Well done.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

randy orton and these random matches


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

He still Orton poses.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't want to jump on the "shitty crowd" bandwagon... but I've come to the conclusion that the WWE Universe really only knows who Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Punk and Big Slow are. I swear Cody got more cheers than jeers. And Khali... nothing at all.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jericho keeps crashing the servers..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Orton shining like a motherfucker.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Jericho's segment was great. Punk's reaction was severely lacking. He pretty much belittled you and all you can do is raise a belt? You've essentially proved Jericho's implied point..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Nolo King is marking out.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

khali and orton....most boring tag team of all time


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hate that weak ass Cindy Lauper music WB has now


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

do yall really think they're going to make punk go head to head with jericho promo-wise? LOL now i see why you guys wanted punk/tripleh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Cole slowed down and made sure he said "Legacy" this time :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Barrett with da jobber theme


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, Khali is in the Chamber match? New WHC right there.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Crickets are going crazy tonight


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Khali's knees look like they are about to give out on him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Svart said:


> That was extremely anti-climactic. Jericho shits on the roster, then Punk, then Punk comes out and raises his belt. He just shat on the entire roster. What does a belt prove? Either Jericho wasn't given enough freedom for this or WWE doesn't have it together.


The belt proves that he really is the best in the world... It's simple really


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

since when was khali in the chamber match?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Great Khali getting booed.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The Great Khali > Ring Ka King


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I can hear the air conditioner in the arena....


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

boring


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow this is the most boring raw I think i have ever seen....Shame because last weeks show was awesome, typical wwe though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want Khali vs Henry in a 60 minute ironman match for the World title at Mania.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

CMB23 said:


> Orton shining like a motherfucker.


Its as if he rolls around in butter before a match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Orton/Khali team is like an awful buddy comedy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Why are so many buffoons hating on that Punk/Jericho segment? That was perfect. What? Were you expecting two months worth of build in 5 minutes?


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

zzzzzzzzz orton and khali zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

They're probably trying to get a decent rating so minimizing Punk's airtime would make sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn this match is boring!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Pretty much the last segment killed my thrill, good night all...


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

wow this crowd dead as hell


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Tedious said:


> The belt proves that he really is the best in the world... It's simple really


basically if it wasn't for that belt, punk would of got completely smashed and embarrassed on the mic.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

So what idiot booked this match clearly orton and khali is a must see


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Tedious said:


> The belt proves that he really is the best in the world... It's simple really


How so? Jericho shat on the roster, the fans and Punk, therefore belittling the value of the belt.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> Khali's knees look like they are about to give out on him.


He looks like he could bend forward on his knees


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Khali beats Cody and the IWC loses their fucking shit!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Lame match


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awful match Awful Match damn


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuck that finish.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

That was pathetic as is the crowd


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

When this match started, I was going to complain about Wade Barrett's new theme and about Great Khali's existence on this planet. I then realized that everyone else on the board had these complaints covered and didn't post.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Randy Orton goes to that place that only Orton knows where he goes..." - vintage Michael Cole.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck Khali pinning the IC champion.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's see.... the last time RAW was this haphazard.... Nexus debuted... so.... going by this logic.... Kane will probably troll Eve again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade couldn't have eaten the pin....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank god that match is over, I was reading these posts the entire time to be honest.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad this match is over...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

really really ? khali is such a piece of shit


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> The Great Khali > Ring Ka King


As far as being absolute shit I agree.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I want Khali vs Henry in a 60 minute ironman match for the World title at Mania.


Add Big Show to that and it will be a classic five-star match that we will be talking about for years. We would be seeing some great technical wrestling RIGHT DERE!!!!! SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes berried by Khali! Intercontinental title is dead!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at that exchange.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

lol @ khali


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...that was sooooo bad...


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

My god Khali sucks so bad!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I want Khali vs Henry in a 60 minute ironman match for the World title at Mania.


and I know your being 100% serious too


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Khali did his best to sell that. Give the hatrack some credit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Am i high or was that exchange very slow?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

There you go guys, you wanted wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I kinda wished Khali sonned Orton....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Khali even sucks at selling.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Khali just pinned Cody Rhodes.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck that.

If it wasn't for the funny little Troll vs. Troll segment this would be worst Raw in months.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I want Khali vs Henry in a 60 minute ironman match for the World title at Mania.


It should be Nash/Khali instead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck of with that finish.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I CANNOT STAND Orton.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

god damn wwe ....just had khali squash cody rhodes .....wwe you suck balls....i cant believe im saying this....the great khali pinned the intercontinental champion cody rhodes !!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Khali just got owned :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ring Ka King is the best thing to happen to Khali, Thanks to that company he back on tv


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I just had to make sure I didn't go in slow mo w/ my dvr...holy christ khali!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Way to discredit the IC title...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is WWE teasing a The Great Khali/Orton feud? No one wants to see it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Of course, Orton wins.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*sigh* Rhodes getting pinned by Khali? Really?

Dat booking.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk/Jericho segment was good and logical at this point. You don't want them blowing all their stuff on the mic 2 months before their match at mania. It keeps the viewers tuning in to see what they are going to say next time. A slow build is what is needed and it looks like they might be doing that for a change.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That exchange was atrocious.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

God Khali is woeful.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Knew Khali was getting the pin to help make him seems credible, still fucking BS though.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Khali is a liability. I can't believe they keep pushing him. The sooner he's out of the elimination chamber match the better.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

oh good another video


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dear God not again. What the hell is this?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Time to turn the tv off


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay promo


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Randy Orton feuding with The Great Khali? Big Show main eventing? Yeah, they officially don't give a shit about SmackDown.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck... i really dont want to see this shit for the next 8 weeks


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This shit again


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

no more this fucking video.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That Punk/Jericho segment was great so no worries. Wasn't hating.

Fuck this WM theme and stop showing this video again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cena vid? I change the channel. No matter how hard WWE tries to get me to cheer him, I refuse.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

ANOTHER VIDEO YAYYY


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That song makes me feel ashamed of my generation fpalm


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

This Raw needs more Funkasaurus.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Are they really gonna show this every week?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So how many minutes of wrestling have we had so far? 15mins? Not even that?

Oh god not another video package! This one again


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Not another video package. :sad:


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AGAIN REALLY IVE SEEN THIS FUCKING VIDEO PACAKGE 4 FUCKING TIMES


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This fucking promo again????????? attinson


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another fucking package. Fuck.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD FUCKING DAMN IT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Fuck this hypocritical video.


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

fuck you wwe and your messiah


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena's going to beat Rock via the Can't See Me. It's the most powerful signature move in WWE.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They are really desperate to get Cena over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mister Excitement said:


> It should be Nash/Khali instead.


That would be the slowest match of all time.

Once again, WWE is trying to do everything possible to make people like Cena. It's only making people hate him more.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now the John Cena "Please Love Me" Video Package.

I give to charity. I'm a nice guy. I love the troops. Stop booing me.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

oh what a surprise , another video package fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He needs to look up the word "complacent"...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This week's Bottom Line will paradoxically have more in-ring action than Raw.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Please fire Khali.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck this video. I'm starting to like Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey another video package! Lots of public demand for that.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved how Khali took that RKO.

and I got a bad feeling that the shit girly music we've been hearing tonight will be WM's theme song this year.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

piss break time lol


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Boring video is boring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm this close to calling it a wrap, 50+ minutes early with the overrun. This is just Video Package slaughter.

5th time they've shown this half an hour long John Cena ballwashing promo in 6 days. WE GET IT.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*LOVE THE MAN ALREADY PEOPLE, HOW MANY PACKAGES DO YOU NEED!?*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

are they really going to show this every week till Mania?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WE SAW THIS SHIT ALREADY...come on man


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, WWE. How desperate are you to get people to like Cena? Give it a fucking break already.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena video package = Yawn & Pee Break


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Do we have to watch this every week?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

this video is such throat shoving down love me don't boo me pandering BS


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

And they wonder why people can't stand this guy. I respect what Cena's done in and outside the ring but come the fuck on.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Way too much Video Packages tonight. I have a feeling this will continue until Wrestlemania. fpalm


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Rise Above Video Packages.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We will see this promos and The Rock's all the time every single week until Wrestlemania lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope all of you are changing the channel to show your displeasure.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Excitement said:


> Not another video package. :sad:


We should start a drinking game.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> That would be the slowest match of all time.
> 
> Once again, WWE is trying to do everything possible to make people like Cena. It's only making people hate him more.


http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/CreatorsPet?from=Main.TheWesley


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn you WWE and your epic video packages.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> *And now the John Cena "Please Love Me" Video Package.*
> 
> I give to charity. I'm a nice guy. I love the troops. Stop booing me.


Exactly, fuck this hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

this promo is awesome but getting sick of seeing it every single show


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Stop showing this damn video every week.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do I bother watching this show live? Could easily get through it in about 55 minutes if I just watched it recorded instead.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Please like cena, look how nice he is please like him....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CMB23 said:


> Damn, WWE. How desperate are you to get people to like Cena? Give it a fucking break already.


Next week he'll save a cat from a tree.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena comes across as so much more genuine than Dwaaaayne in these promos.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Headliner said:


> That would be the slowest match of all time.
> 
> Once again, WWE is trying to do everything possible to make people like Cena. It's only making people hate him more.


They do not care about one person that hate John Cena never have, never will.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought Cena didn't have the "rapper" gimmick anymore, looks like I was wrong.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> If it wasn't for the funny little Troll vs. Troll segment this would be worst Raw in *years*.


Fixed


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

MGK >>>>>

John Cena >>>>>

Velvet Sky's boobies >>>>>>


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The song in this video is great though. The chick sounds like a better version of Rihanna.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> That would be the slowest match of all time.
> 
> Once again, WWE is trying to do everything possible to make people like Cena. It's only making people hate him more.


No Big Show/Henry/Khali 4 hour Iron Man Match!!!!!!!!!! :russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on guys, my dad and kids in wheelchairs cheer me, why can't you?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

ah ffs the only way this show can get worse is if some fat dude tries to dance in the ring


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't rise above the hate of this video package!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

"AAhahah Look at you" Hug cena 

Oh fuck you what a crazy women you made me sick.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is basically Vince's reasons to not turn Cena heel.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Raw is now 
45 min show 
45 min commercials 
30-40 min video promos shown for weeks now


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*yawn* Worthless Cena promo is worthless.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I don't pander for admiration." 

And this is why people hate you John. You're a LIAR


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This just reinforces my fear that John Cena will never make a heel turn.

He's the most request Make-a-wish celeb, there's no way they're going to crush kids' hearts by making their hero a heel.

And that's sad, because I think it will be the best turn since Hulk Hogan going to the NWO.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

*little boys cheering/jerking/twerking CENA*

*Random Grunt:* _I think they're waiting for you._

:cena2


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this is the 4th time they showed this same damn 5 minuted fucking video of cena ...and they did it right after khali squashed cody rhodes !!!...fuck this shit wwe im done !!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that video is why cena isnt turning heel anytime soon. sorry folks...its just not happening.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

First it was Randy Orton the one who heard voices, now it's Cena...interesting.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cena ain't doing the job guys, this vid is proof


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Punkholic said:


> Do we have to watch this every week?


Whether we like it or not, the WWE has a lot invested in Cena vs. Rock. As far as name status go, it's probably bigger than HBK/Taker.. right up there with Rock vs. Hogan. It makes perfect sense to continue to build this feud between Cena/Rock.. for a lot of casual fans this is going to sell the PPV.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

"I'm such a nice guy that I'll never stop being a nice guy and doing nice things for people because I'm a nice guy"

WE FUCKING GET IT, AND WE STILL DON'T CARE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is actually the WM theme, isn't it? It sounds like a reject from the Night at the Roxbury soundtrack.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't feel bad for the crowd being dead this time. Half the show has been video packages.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"I don't pander for admiration"

What an ironic line to use in a video package designed to get him admiration


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why have they changed the Wrestlemania song? the original one was so much better.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

As much as Cenas character annoys me, I can honestly admit that I have so much respect for him I'm general.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So I'm not retarded if I looked at the clock & realized that the show is 3/4th of the way over & not a goddamn thing has happened, right?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

You don't pander for admiration eh Cena? ...... 









thought not


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hope all of you are changing the channel to show your displeasure.


I don't think five guys online changing the channel is going to do a single thing...


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Promo - Commercial - Promo - Match what sucks - Promo - Promo 

Raw was awesome last week and now this ..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena's video is way better than Rock's video. That's pretty clear.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WWE Raw is Prepackaged Videos, i preferred Raw is War promotion better


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> cena ain't doing the job guys, this vid is proof


How does that prove anything?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They try to make me cheer for Cena, I say NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

its funny they do these videos to get older fans mostly to like him for all his work, but all the older fans know that everyone else works just as hard as he does. and how they connect the real john with the character when older fans dont care about the real john but care about the character which has been stale and hasnt grown at all. and then half the time try to make it like everyone is wrong for not liking who they like instead of just doing what you want and make another character for everyone to enjoy or have actual growth in his character. but noooooooooo they go status quo and only changed things up a bit just cause they needed a champion other than cena since hes facing the rock. whats really sad, the character cena could be more complex and still be all pg for his character if they actually took the time to think for one instance


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Step 1: video package

Step 2: commercial

Step 3: repeat step 1 & 2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully when Rock's back to actually cut promos with Cena, they'll cool it on the video packages.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Next we'll get a video recap of what happened earlier tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That song makes me want to be deaf.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

:cena2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Step 1: video package
> 
> Step 2: commercial
> 
> Step 3: repeat step 1 & 2


I think you're on to something here! How did the rest of us not see it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this show could use some brodus clay


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

wow david guetta ft nicki minaj - turn me on is a official theme song for Wrestlemania 28!! EPIC!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care if Cena is winning. I am in Rock's corner all the way.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"I don't pander for admiration." 

TELL ME, he didn't just say that, unbelievable. Cena is the biggest hypocrite in wrestling history, officially.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This Raw is garbage without Ace.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This "Tattoo" song has to be one of the worst songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would anyone like to see a Great Khali/Mark Henry/Big Show 60 minute Iron-Man match. I think it would be really good?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Miz will main event at WM28!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Step 1: video package
> 
> Step 2: commercial
> 
> Step 3: repeat step 1 & 2


Step 4: ????

Step 5: PROFIT


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

6 promo packages + khali wrestling + 25 minutes of promos 

yet people still whine and bitch about the attitude era lacking wrestling


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Van Halen <3 Best moment of the night so far!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why have they changed the Wrestlemania song? the original one was so much better.


I agree it was much better, but I think they changed it because Cena is planning on using it for his WM entrance, I read a story about it. I don't think the WWE wanted to overuse the song on the show.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

told you Rock had more followers...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> its funny they do these videos to get older fans mostly to like him for all his work, but all the older fans know that everyone else works just as hard as he does. and how they connect the real john with the character when older fans dont care about the real john but care about the character which has been stale and hasnt grown at all. and then half the time try to make it like everyone is wrong for not liking who they like instead of just doing what you want and make another character for everyone to enjoy or have actual growth in his character. but noooooooooo they go status quo and only changed things up a bit just cause they needed a champion other than cena since hes facing the rock. whats really sad, the character cena could be more complex and still be all pg for his character if they actually took the time to think for one instance


It's well known that Cena works harder, does more publicity and charity work than anyone on the roster or in the business so you'rew off with that


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

teamAwesome said:


> wow david guetta ft nicki minaj - turn me on is a official theme song for Wrestlemania 28!! EPIC!!


Picking such a bad song for the event isn't a good sign.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> "I don't pander for admiration."
> 
> TELL ME, he didn't just say that, unbelievable. Cena is the biggest hypocrite in wrestling history, officially.


That fool said that?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I follow both of those guys! I'm so cool! @RanFanKY*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hear voices in the air....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Now we are reading tweets. So much for twitter being de-emphasized.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rock has more twitter followers! YES!!!!!

I knew it!

The Rock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> John Cena


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> :cena2


:shaq


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Time to call it a night.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

#BootsToAussies


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And there was a ''report'' saying WWE were cooling down on Twitter.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

thats because hollywood doesnt want your corny ass, cena


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice! Just what this show needed. A shitty diva's match.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

A redundant, hypocritical video package doesn't prove anything. Doesn't mean a heel turn won't happen; in fact it just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alicia Fox is in this match!!! 

Uh oh! The other team better watch out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beth to squash the divas again in one minute plz. Followed by Kane chokeslamming/Tomestoning Eve.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena still ripping on the Rock for leaving WWE.

Seriously, shut up. You'll leave in a few years and work with "them".


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Twitter war? Holy fuck my life. How about a wrestling war in the wrestling ring?

Oh great, as soon as I ask for that, 8 Diva tag team match.

The whole division will get over in the 10 seconds a piece that they get.

:flip


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, so besides seeing Otunga Tebowing and a good Jericho/Punk promo, what exactly happened over the last hour and thirty minutes that's worth noting?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Tamina didn't get the orange memo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol cena murked dwayne on twatter


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

""When I quit the WWE" something you'll never hear me say." ~ Jon Cena is under the impression that he's immortal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now a diva's match? What did we do to deserve this.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm calling it right now, Kane comes to scare Eve.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Hogan/Andre WM3 match missed Twitter build badly.................


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If I see another promo........ :Cornette


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

We somehow get another match and it's a divas tag match?
I'm still watching why?
Fuck this shit


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Huh, Kelly Kelly is finished with driving school already?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Time to go make myself a sandwich. I'll be back in 5 minutes guys.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Commercial, promo, commercial, divas' match? Really?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..the twitter was is heating up..

so next week will be Twitter is War


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Be back in 85 seconds.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Divas Tag Team match.

This Raw just gets better and better....:side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Seeing Eve has been the best part of the show so far.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kane chokeslam all the Divas


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh boy here come the divas to improve this shitty episode.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh great, the diva's, just when I thought this Raw couldn't be any more of an afterthought.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

dammit I like eve's new song.....dammit


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Nice! Just what this show needed. A shitty diva's match.


Hopefully Kharma comes out and cleans house


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

the_ironsheik The Iron Sheik 
great khali is not great khali. he great piece of shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There is no chance they pull the trigger on a Cena heel turn during his prime. Lay off the fucking Hogan/nWo comparisons. Hogan was almost a decade older than Cena when he turned...well past his prime years.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if the WWE realizes how bad Cena will be booed in Miami.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DOTL said:


> That fool said that?


Yes, in this video package.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG, DIVAS TAG MATCH. Wouldn't miss this for the world!




:troll


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Eve.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

We need a Comic Book Guy smiley, this Raw would be the perfect time to use it.


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

YAY after a promo now we get a shitty replay of cena yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

is Kane gonna interfere in this match?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Eve has finally arrived. Kelly Kelly is coming out to HER music.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Divas match! The forum is about to crash!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CoverD said:


> Huh, Kelly Kelly is finished with driving school already?


They probably didn't want her there neither.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Natalya going to fart?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so basically we just got 10 minutes of commercials because there is some after this shit match.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

i wanna see some pussy flying


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> Picking such a bad song for the event isn't a good sign.


Bad song in your opinion. I don't particularly like the song myself, but it fits the event, and the location.. it's upbeat, etc. 

And how would the song be any sort of sign to what the actual event might be like?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait, didn't we just get this exact same Diva's match recently?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol this crowd is amazing


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHERE IS KHARMA


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowd is terrible.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, lotta hot on that team


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, why is this happening again? Am I having deja vu?

But really -- countdown to Kharma o'clock, amirite?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not a single fuck was given, Beth.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao THE EXACT SAME MATCH we had at the Rumble. Incredible.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Was beginning to like this Cena but this package just reminds me of why i hate him and what he will turn straight back into after this fued....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Goddamn can they not give 2 single divas a feud must they always jam all of them together in a 8 person tag match? ffs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Talking all that shit Beth? Kharma coming for you bitch!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Calling a Kharma interruption...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That doesn't set up Kharma at all.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

eve's horrible acting is hilarious


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dominance? didn't she job to Alicia in about 15 seconds a few months back?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kharma is coming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kharma is coming.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Calling Awesome Kong to come out after the match!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Natalya to clear the ring. . . gastrointestinally.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kharma to destroy everyone while beth escapes and they have a staredown??


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Kong needs to humble this bitch.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Didn't we get this match last Sunday?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Kharma is hungry to destroy 8 bitches at once tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how the other tag members have to make up all the noise the crowd isnt making.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Are they going to be showing those Cena Rock vids over and over until Wrestlemania?

They're both awesome packages but I'm already sick of seeing them.

No wonder Raw's second hour is always so woeful, they have so many recaps and SHIT.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kharma should squash all dese hoes.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Even if the video packages and the Kane angle work and the fans do start cheering for Cena, they will stop right when Rock returns anyway. So all of this is a waste of time.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wow its so quiet for this match, damn womens wrestling is so bad right now


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Has the crowd gone for a piss break or something as so quiet?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They've completely gave up on the divas. Maybe Natalya farts in the middle of the ring and all the divas leave.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

teamAwesome said:


> wow david guetta ft nicki minaj - turn me on is a official theme song for Wrestlemania 28!! EPIC!!


Yeah it really suits the show and appeals to the fans


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Both teams seriously have only one person they can tag without devolving the match into a botchfest...

And Beth tagged the wrong one. I still like the Bellas though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, after a sappy ass video package of Cena, we get a diva's match. Oh joy.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The divas yell so much while wrestling.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope the Bella twins talk shit during sex like they do during wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd be pissed too if I had to pay a ticket.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kelly Kelly i love you


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The ref is wearing gloves so he doesn't catch what Kelly has.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy shit that Bella nearly died


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God it's over.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

excited crowd is excited


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol they panned over that crowd and not a single shit could be given.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that shot of the crowd says it all :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao at the crowd shot. no one giving a shit.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Crowd is so dead. No cheering. Nothing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is absolutely the laziest booked RAW of the past year plus. This is just shameful.

Edit: I don't want anybody crying about a "dead" crowd, either. WWE is giving them NOTHING to work with.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Did I miss something? Who was bleeding?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

And the crowd does not care....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the crowd completely silent during the divas match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK no Kharma tonight. Come Mania time probably.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's fine that she did the splash, but the audience has no idea that she's related to Snuka.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Realy whats the point in having all 8 of them out there when only 3 of them get in the ring?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

*LOL @ THE CROWD POST-SPLASH*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How many titty tags are we going to have tonight?*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

More Rock/Cena shit. Oh joy.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

never seen that girl ....looks like the rock


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hahahaha, did you see all those people straight after the Diva match? HAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this Raw is spiraling downward.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope? Nothing? Sweet. Thanks for nothing, WWE!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WWE is really making me disinterested in Cena/Rock.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GREATNESS ON RAW...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol @ crowd


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahahaha, they quckly panned away from the bored looking crowd.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vinnie Mac...cut to the crowd..

crowd...zzzzZZzzz

Vinnie mac...cut away from the crowd...DAMN IT


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahahaha they just showed the crowd fucking bored out of their minds !!!!! this is the worst raw in months , maybe years !!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wasn't planning on watching Leno tonight, but since Rock is on I guess I'll watch it.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They showed the fans sitting there. Why?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ them showing a clip of Rock on Jay Leno. "Guess where Rock's appearing. Hint: It's not on RAW, SD, etc"


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I love how WWE showed that shot of everybody sitting there and not caring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

F more promos and packages please! Not enough!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I love how they cut to the crowd and they were all sitting on their asses.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

wtf is going on


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder if Jay Leno is gonna wrestle The Rock like he wrestled Hogan


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that splash sucked


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES BIG JOHNNY!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Modern said:


> The divas yell so much while wrestling.


:ass


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BIG JOHNNY
:ace3


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

BIG JOHNNY


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hell yes!!! Johnny fucking Ace!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Johnny Ace is here to save the show!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WTF Are we getting any wrestling tonight? whats with all these promos/video packages. ANOTHER BAD RAW.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Johnny Ace!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

more video packages lol. lol Dwaaayne is such a bad liar.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I DON'T CARE WHO RUNS THE SHOW!!!! STOP THESE ANGLES!!!!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> This is absolutely the laziest booked RAW of the past year plus. This is just shameful.


^^^

Does the WWE even have a midcard anymore? Let alone an UPPER midcard?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> hahahahaha they just showed the crowd fucking bored out of their minds !!!!! this is the worst raw in months , maybe years !!!!


Seriously? This is an alright Raw so far. Not great, but not awful either.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck is that yelling in the background


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

ACE! IT'S HIM! I'M CUMMING!!!!!!! :ace3


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

hopefully the 6 pack challenge will save this raw


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

lol johnny


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol @ King wanting to hear about Rock's wardrobe malfunction..


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So did the Funkasaurus had the night off?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't really understand why Johnny Ace should be fired. Honestly, he hasn't been too heelish at all.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The WWE Universe wanted Shawn Michaels? I must have missed that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace to save the show.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Ambulance match hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I know who he is, moron!"*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

H just buried Big Johnny.:lol


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao I love how they cut to the crowd and they were all sitting on their asses.


You can't blame them either. The only time I'd ever go to a WWE event is if it were a PPV. That way, I know that there's about a 75% chance I'd actually get to see some good matches.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What the hell is an ambulance match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Triple H just threaten to murder Johnny Ace?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lol johnny ace no selling insults


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lic05 said:


> So did the Funkasaurus had the night off?


*We wont be that lucky.*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple H is a Johnny Ace WALLABE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, you can hear a pin drop at that Cena/Kane match announcement.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's that HHH gif? :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Makes me long the days of these chants


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH pwned Big Johnny! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Ambulance match hahahahahahahahahaha


Ambulance on a Pole. Book it.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the 2nd worst Raw I've seen after the Rock special episode since starting watching wrestling again at WM27.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Just mentioning HBK's name is the best part of this show. Thats how shit it has been. One of the worst RAWs ever.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HHH is gonna flatline Ace? First people steal from Jericho and now HHH is stealing from Kanyon... tisk tisk.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Triple H is in on it :O


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

HHH's office is a section of a hallway surrounded by a red curtain with posters of Sheamus on it.

#downsizing


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can someone please make a gif of the crowd giving no reaction when the Divas match finished? I will rep you, no doubt about it!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

why can't they just give the people what they want. Triple H vs. Johnny Ace for the WWE and World Heavyweight championships at the next 7 PPV's


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What a set-up for the Tonight Show.

"Stay tuned to hear a story about Rock's penis."


Can't believe that besides Y2J/Punk the best thing on the show was Hunter and Johnny Ace interaction.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> What the hell is an ambulance match?


you win by shoving your opponent in the back of an ambulance and closing the door

kinda like a casket match, but with an ambulance instead


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Where's that HHH gif? :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

HHH just stealing Johnny's gimmick


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

running low on time. still have a brodus squash, some more commercials, and a kane/cena promo before main event.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Now HHH is texting??


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BieberHole69 said:


> HHH's office is a section of a hallway surrounded by a red curtain with posters of Sheamus on it.
> 
> #downsizing


Sheamus is Triple H's boy.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Trips/Ace gold together


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i would rather listen to triple h for 2 hours than deal with this pathetic raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This Raw is laughably bad. Seriously, I've just been maniacally laughing for about five minutes now.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> What the hell is an ambulance match?


I think Shane vs Kane was an ambulance match. If you play WWE Day of Reckoning, at the Survivor Series arena there is an ambulance on the ramp.

Survivor Series 2003.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it me, or did the crowd not pop in the slightest at the mention of an ambulance match? Granted, it's not much to get excited about but still....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> What a set-up for the Tonight Show.
> 
> "Stay tuned to hear a story about Rock's penis."


I bet the ratings plummeted at that point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Did Triple H just threaten to murder Johnny Ace?


Pretty much. It just doesn't sound as violent as Samoa Joe saying he's going to literally kill someone on TV. Maybe WWE should try that and see where it gets them.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe John Cena could tweet about the US title. See if that reminds WWE that it exists.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao I love how they cut to the crowd and they were all sitting on their asses.


that was funny! i actually feel sorry for the divas...not their fault. they can't help it that they're only booked to take 2 moves and then get pinned. its a shame honestly. i actually would be all for a madusa vs beth match at WM. that would make the division interesting...at least to some of us.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The crowd on Leno is louder than RAW...


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

lic05 said:


> So did the Funkasaurus had the night off?


So did your English teacher only had her diploma?


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

wow long time since the last ambulance match... this will be great.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PSYCHOPATH MONSTER HEEL VERSUS THE BABYFACE OF THE COMPANY FOR THE PAST 8 YEARS IN AN AMBULANCE MATCH!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a dream; where one day Diva's will put on acceptable matches and have another use other than me using them to add to the wank bank...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The_Chief said:


>


I think I saw Bourne in there smoking some green. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> This Raw is laughably bad. Seriously, I've just been maniacally laughing for about five minutes now.


I've been laughing the entire show, save for Jericho's promo.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought WWE up'ed their game when on the Road to Wrestlemania... not seeing it tonight.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This RAW sucks bad. I blame it on HHH. Since he came back it's all gone downhill. At least he won't be on Smackdown stinking up the joint.

Pinning Rhodes with a freaking chop. KHALI GO AWAY AND DON'T COME BACK EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so they advertised undertaker was gonna be here and he wasnt :|


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

VIDEO RECAP


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

Are you blind people? this raw is bad because all the mid-uppercarders, punk and y2j are in the main event. there is no else to put in a match.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

no words.....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

seriously what the fuck with all these videos???


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

VIDEO PACKAGE LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Twiggy bristles of Jesus' broom. A recap of a video package.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Video, you kidding me?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, it's an entirely new promo that I've never seen before!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Was hoping for Brodus to come out before the main event but I guess we get this promo again


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Really, we're showing this again.

Who ever said this is one of the laziest RAWs ever booked hit the nail on the head.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

MORE PRE TAPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

omgwtf


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OH COME ON!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

So the board of directors of a multi million dollar, global company sat around a desk and said, lets have an ambulance match....No wonder the company is going down the toilet


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

there showing the same video again 

fuck this shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they playing this again?

Clearly WWE didn't have much for the show today.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

In case you missed it...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

ARE YOU SHITTING ME!? Another vid package!?!? How can this be happening?!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

lol , just lol ..


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WTF MORE VIDEOS THEY PLAYED 1HR AGO CAPS ANGER GOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

ARE...YOU...READY??? For another video package. This is actually becoming hilarious.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol wow


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I feel sorry for the people who bought a ticket for this show.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They are seriously going to replay the Undertaker video package? They must really be mailing it in this week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AGAIN???????? FUCKING AGAIN?????????????????? WE JUST SAW IT A HOUR AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

My god~ They are showing a video of the video they showed at the begining of the show!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

By popular demand........more videos!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is the WWE doing showing that video package AGAIN on the same show?!? They should be building up a couple more matches for EC, not this garbage!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This the third time I've posted something like this during a Raw in the last 6 months. 

When RAW is good, I watch

When RAW is okay, I surf the internet for porn

When RAW is terrible, I surf the internet for porn but it's a failure because RAW has made me unable to get an erection.

Tonight is in the last category.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

HERE'S THE SAME FUCKING VIDEO WE YOU SHOWED EARLIER


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

UNDERTAKER!

AND FOR A SECOND THERE I THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA FORGET ABOUT HIM!

Where's Ol' Hunty been this Raw, btw?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy balls you have to be kidding! The same video again


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

this is getting ridiculous


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol replay of a video package.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> The crowd on Leno is louder than RAW...


Leno can actually be entertaining



Peapod said:


> I have a dream; where one day Diva's will put on acceptable matches and have another use other than me using them to add to the wank bank...


Either get a time machine or keep dreaming. Want good womens wrestling, look anywhere but WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK the video package is cool, but do they really need to show it again?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i honestly wouldnt be surprised if there was more commercials after this


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Just imagine if they played that Cena promo again tonight....


----------



## Xanthos (Jan 28, 2008)

One of the worst RAWs ever?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I usually enjoy Raw more than most on here, but really? So many damn promos and commercials. Jericho/Punk and hopefully the ME are the only good parts.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't caaaaaaaare.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Fucking Christ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

How many video recaps are we getting tonight?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

This is down right lazy. Come on, Raw. Don't repeat every video promo just because you can.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another fucking package. I wouldn't be surprised if their ratings suck.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A REPLAY OF A VIDEO PACKAGE THAT WE ALREADY SAW TONIGHT. :Cornette:Cornette:Cornette:Cornette:Cornette:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Taker has a pretty sweet projector to watch tv/movies on. I wouldn't mind going over to his house to chill with him and McCool. It's be pretty cool.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

What happened to promoting WM with matches and promos?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Smart way to get people to go to WWE.com.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BIG JOHNNY


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

taker - hhh my least anticipated mania match. and that says a lot


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Johnny Ace


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Feel so sorry for people that paid to go to this show.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats with all these Video Packages don't they have any ideas anymore to fill a 2 hour episode, Fuck havent watched RAW in 7 weeks i come back to this shit, Those idiots who paid a ticket tonight deserve a shit show.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This the third time I've posted something like this during a Raw in the last 6 months.
> 
> When RAW is good, I watch
> 
> ...


:jay2


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

wat was that? 2 or 3 matches in 2 hrs lol


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

HHH vs taker....again ! how exciting


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kevin Dunn clearly wrote tonights Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And here's Josh Matthews to save the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A recap video of a recap video. This show has folded in on itself.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vince making JR's hometown suffer.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Video makes it seem like HHH vs Taker might have a gimmick like Last man standing/stretcher/ambulence/casket/buried alive match


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

wrestling >>>>>>>> "sports entertainment"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Announce botch. Fire this fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, he says Raw can't be run by a brute and then he calls Triple H a coward. 

LOL at the announcer flub there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mic botch.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Heeeey finally something I want to watch on RAW


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> WTF is the WWE doing showing that video package AGAIN on the same show?!? They should be building up a couple more matches for EC, not this garbage!


We've actually reached that point.:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

seriously? no cena? when was the last time that happened.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

such a bad night. WWE clearly is coasting until the 20th.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

LOOOOOOL Messed up big time then


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

main event this early??? and Justin with the botch???


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BOTCH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botch!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Justin Roberts hahaha


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Botch intro... yikes


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Good announcing there Roberts


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Botch.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha Roberts fucked up


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

lol how many matches have we had so far? 2?

a wrestling show with no wrestling, fail hardcore. 

remember that smackdown that had like 2 minutes of wrestling total? I think this RAW tops that one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank god no Brodus Clay... the only blessing we get tonight!*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Roberts fucking up. This whole show is a cluster fuck! :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, you fucking suck, Justin Roberts.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Justin Roberts has been spending too much time with Johnny Ace.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Another golden moment.. Roberts stumbling over his own words.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Nice one, Justin Botcherts


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

The first superstar to call...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice announcing.. lol!

Also, another green tie sighting.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

This Is what happens when they put the entire roster in one match! The crowd is so dead


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Holy Fuck Roberts just botched, this show is bizarro


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wtf? did josh mathews lose a bet and have to frost his hair ala vintage cole?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm absolutely getting that little jimmy shirt.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

no brodus?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm surprised that we're not getting this match in the form of a video package.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mouth full, Justin Roberts???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL Botch. Someone's going to get fired.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Justin Roberts botching his lines.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This better be a good match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking lol at the crowd so dead


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

R-truth is best thing in the wwe at the moment. too bad he's turning into face


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow no Cena, Kane, Brodus, or Ryder tonight?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth getting absolutely no response. Great job turning him face WWE.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

now WWE gives away their PPV main event for free. they've officially become TNA.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Roberts :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> Seriously? This is an alright Raw so far. Not great, but not awful either.


You should stop having opinions. This RAW is the drizzling shits. Two squash matches, an opening 20 minutes promo, replays of said promo, nothing but video packages and commercials and a Diva match.

If you think this RAW is "alright so far" you have the lowest fucking standards I have ever fucking seen.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

worst crowd ever


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

lol @ Justin


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Thank god no Brodus Clay... the only blessing we get tonight!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

slimsellout said:


> wat was that? 2 or 3 matches in 2 hrs lol


Yeah, but they were matches with the finest workers of their generation. Big Show, The Great Khali, the entire Divas "division."


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The live crowd hasn't seen Cena at all, I wonder if he's even there....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck. Truth went right back to square 1. First thing homie did was dance soon as he came out.

Where is this ******'s momma at?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like the reward of this match. Part of the fun of the Elim Chamber is wondering who will come out when. Only chambers 1 and 2 are going to be a surprise to us.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i predict there will be a commercial break after every entrance


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

wtf man? no kane??


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Miz jobbers entrance calling it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To be fair to J-Rob, he's pretty out of practice tonight.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow WWE. You have Kali go over Rhodes and bore us to death with the same old video packages. I can't imagine why people wouldn't be interested in the product enough to buy the PPVs...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow. Truth got next to no reaction there. Just, wow.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess this is what happens when you put 6 of the top guys into the main event. VIDEO PACKAGE MANIA


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Must be a superbowl hangover for everyone


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

this show is beyond shit


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, they really are racists down there in oklahoma. They don't want to touch a black man's hand?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

You know it's bad when a botch is more entertaining than the actual show


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

That botch caps off what has been a shitty night. I usually don't bitch about the product, but goddamn this is bad.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

scrilla said:


> now WWE gives away their PPV main event for free. they've officially become TNA.


TNA is Citizen Kane compared to this RAW.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't know tony chimel was back.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

The joke will be on us when the six pack challenge turns into s Brodus clay dance off!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

roughly 20 minutes left

u guys think theres any chance of seeing kane tonight?


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

big deal. theres a lot of wwe contracts that should be terminated before his


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fell asleep lol. I miss anything?


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Project X reminds me of Chronicle. Everyone's biting the same handicam movie idea. Was bored of Raw so I decided to comment on the state of movies. LOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Where's the JR humiliation segment? terrible RAW.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

when commercials are less repeated than video packages there is a problem


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

So tonight's RAW, has been a bunch of video packages, one crap match, a divas match, and more video packages.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

When I grow up, I want to be an announcer like Roberts.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

to be fair to Justin..he didnt know he was back live..maybe he thought they were taping him for a video later


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Intro botch into a commercial break. This is up there with the bad RAW episodes of the past say, 2 years where I started watching weekly again. This is possibly surpassing the benchmark for a bad modern day RAW, the A Team Remake Guest Host Episode Pre-Nexus.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Fuck. Truth went right back to square 1. First thing homie did was dance soon as he came out.
> 
> Where is this ******'s momma at?


*The ZOOKEEPAH IS BACK.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd should demand their money back*


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

so what did i miss guys?? long day and im tired so i fell asleep, anyone care to bring me up to speed?


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Meanwhile, in the batcave, Undertaker is finalizing his next video

Taker: "Minion, we must move forward, prepare the cameras!...My destiny is upon us!"
Michelle: "Jesus Christ Mark, you are not the lord of darkness!"
Taker: "But...I...I sacrificed him!!"
Michelle: "Who's him???"
Taker: "Him...The Goat!"
Michelle: "No you didnt you retard!! Russo told you to do it!...It was a tv segment!....IT WAS FUCKING PLANNED!!...Yano Mark, I swear to God, sometimes I wish you grew the fuck up!"
Undertaker: ".....ahhhhhhhh.....This was so much easier with Paul....."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

omg. 'LETS SHOW YOU A CLIP' 'WATCH THIS VIDEO' fuck off!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena has yet to appear on Raw live tonight yet I'm already sick of his act tonight.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh good R truth s back to dancing..........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to have Shawn to look forward to next week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I know somebody says it every week but this episode of Raw has been utterly terrible


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gaco said:


> worst crowd ever


Oklahoma City was HOT at the start tonight and indifferent at best now. Not their fault they got a shitty show tonight.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I really feel bad for the poor bastards that bought tickets to this show. A two hour show with maybe 25 minutes of wrestling. I'd be asking for a refund.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DOLPH ZIGGLER PLEASE SAVE THIS SHOW


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

IF HBK is the ref for the mania match, my interest has gone up x2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

R-Truth is still the only guy in the ring?????????? WTF!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> You guys....


Here, grab a tissue.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Well,we have a bright side,Bryan's trolling(he's proved he's a good heel when he got a good reaction from this lazy crowd),Jericho saying he trolled everybody,and no Brodus Clay (i like the guy,but a break is always good.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> so what did i miss guys?? long day and im tired so i fell asleep, anyone care to bring me up to speed?


A shitload of video packages. And a Jericho/Punk stare down.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

wearing the Cody Rhodes hoody


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Fell asleep lol. I miss anything?


HHH and Undertaker might have a match! But, I'm not sure... I think we need more vids to convince me that this is awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Wow. Truth got next to no reaction there. Just, wow.


It was a terrible idea to turn him face. He was much more over as a heel.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You missed nothing, absolutely nothing, of consequence. Purely skippable, don't even bother to watch it online.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Truth came out dancing? I missed it. smh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

finally.

#HEEL


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd should demand their money back*


No doubt, this has been craptastic!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck, this crowd is comatose. That tiny pop for Kofi died as quick as it started.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Too much has happened since the last video recap, I need another video recap!!


----------



## Jye Pee (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the first time I've sat and watched a complete RAW in about 5-6 years. I only started watching because the Undertaker returned. I r disappoint.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

what is kofi ddoing in this match seriously?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> so what did i miss guys?? long day and im tired so i fell asleep, anyone care to bring me up to speed?


video promo
commercial
repeat

not much missed tbh, the opening promo by trips which was cluttered with video promos


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I dunno about anyone else, but I can't get enough of Kofi's entrance music and pyro.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oklahoma City was HOT at the start tonight and indifferent at best now. Not their fault they got a shitty show tonight.


:agree:


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Ratings will be up just to troll the IWC.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He's the best at what he does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they aren't going to do anything with Cena/Kane this week?


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. G said:


> A shitload of video packages. And a Jericho/Punk stare down.


i saw the troll troll the troll. what happend after?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like this entire Raw could be redeemed if JR came out and impaled Cole and Lawler on a sharp stick.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

We need another commercial or promo before this starts


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd should demand their money back*


I'm watching this for free and I feel I should get my money back.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

no pop for punk


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

not sure if I like the new shirt yet


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Its clobbering time!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> so what did i miss guys?? long day and im tired so i fell asleep, anyone care to bring me up to speed?


A throw away RAW. 10 video packages. 

HBK next week
Jericho saying he trolled us and Punk is a fake.
Taker wants a rematch.
Shitty divas and tag match.
That's it


Oh and an awesome Otunga segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kick Punk's ass, Jericho.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shut the fuck up, Lawler. Please.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sad Miz,he is nothing now.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

this show needs more anal bleeding


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait... Is Jericho getting rid of the Jeripose again? Damn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tsiakkos said:


> what is kofi ddoing in this match seriously?


*token black guy?*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So they aren't going to do anything with Cena/Kane this week?


Kane was the guy in the chair in the Undertaker segment. he was really challenging Cena when he said this is not over. also Sting is coming, saw a scorpion. #2/20/12

swerve


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

That was good. Everyone kick Jericho.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd should demand their money back*


I've been in morgues that offered more entertainment than this show.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> i saw the troll troll the troll. what happend after?


Divas match. Promo. Shawn Michaels is coming next week. Video package. Twitter. Recap of a earlier video package. Announcer botch and here we are. LOL


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

(Jericho to win)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe the two blacks will be eliminated first in honor of black history month.


----------



## mercury0358 (Jan 3, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Did I miss something? Who was bleeding?


For those who missed it, Beth busted Eve's face early in the match. The ref signaled a legitimate injury, and Brie had to do some stalling.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Kane was the guy in the chair in the Undertaker segment. he was really challenging Cena when he said this is not over. also Sting is coming, saw a scorpion. #2/20/12


 Please ban this fucking troll.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Always wondered who that face was supposed to be


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pretty good way to start the match with everyone attacking Jericho for what he said about them.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I may have missed it due to the show almost putting me in a catatonic state, but has John Felix Anthony Cena made an appearance tonight? The cornball vid package doesn't count, btw.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Why do they keep kicking Jericho out the ring?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I can tell already that this is gonna be one bad elimination chamber match.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks fore the updates guys, i should have stayed asleep apparently....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate clusterfuck matches.

Way to catch him Miz...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth just completely missed Miz with that rope flip.:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I gotta admit, Zigglers theme song is growing on me.

Really like it now


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Truth hurt himself there


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck that looked like it hurt


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats gotta hurt for Truth missed it totally


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Terrible RAW. No good matches at all so far. Nothing but promo after promo after fucking promo! I know the E stands for entertainment, but one the W's stand for WRESTLING! Stupid WWE! Stupid! Stupid Stupid!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Wtf is Kofi wearing? At least it's not ******** red.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh fuck.

Truth landed hard.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Truth is for sure hurt. Miz is checking on him.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, Miz better get fuckin reprimanded for that. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So Dolph thinks he's Ric Flair now?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth fell on his nose. Ouch.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Even the transitions to commercial are slop tonight...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ziggler XD


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Way to cut to a commercial break during a cover.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow miz is a little scared bitch not wanting to take a bump from truth


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Worst RAW of the year tbh.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off with the ad breaks!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler trolled the crowd! haha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another commercial! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

the only way this match makes sense is if jericho wins


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Ouch. Botch of the night right there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Great camera work producers.*


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

God damn commercials -_-


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

im surprised the crowd still remembers ric flair


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I like how Ziggler is just doing Chris Hero's gimmick from the Sweet & Sour era. The epic flips.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Anothe commercial. Lol. At least I can say that the movie Safe House looks awesome.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Did Ziggler do a backflip? :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to see the Billy Gunn impersonator in the 6 pack match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fucking cameramen. They caught Truth completely missing Miz (or Miz flaking on catching Truth?) but completely missed Ziggler doing a backflip, and then look up, realise they missed it, and look back down just in time to miss Punk clotheslining Ziggler. Good job guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> Kane was the guy in the chair in the Undertaker segment. he was really challenging Cena when he said this is not over. also Sting is coming, saw a scorpion. #2/20/12
> 
> swerve


Makes sense because Kane wears a wig too.


rockymark94 said:


> Please ban this fucking troll.


Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shawn Michaels is trending on Twitter... right under Jesus and God .... apropos.*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

even the camera guys are uncoordinated 

this show is a fucking train wreck


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

In an exclamation point to a shitty RAW, we have Truth with an unassisted landing. Wow, this is terrible.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is so awesome


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Truth looked like he got fucked up pretty bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow did no one give a shit about that botch? Truth had nothing to break his fall.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

There you go WWE. When you make a shitty show, you get a shitty outcome with a shitty crowd.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

4 mediocre workers in this match, mess. we need Jericho and Ziggler but this is probably going to be the worst chamber match of all time, and with the PG version? don't order this shit people, it's not worth it.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

LVblizzard said:


> Way to cut to a commercial break during a cover.


They have four matches, and they cut to commercials DURING them. They can't cut a video and get the commercials out between everything?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I wonder if R Truth got hurt on that ring dive? He landed really bardly then turned over and facepalmed while grimacing.

Looked like he really blasted his lower back on that move.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Truth needs his bottle of water to smack Miz in the head for that $#!t.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I cant wait to hear Dave and Bryan bash the fuck out of this show.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

When Rock gets back it is going to be hell. Atleast half an hour with him, then half an hour with Undertaker/HHH 45 min with video package and 30 min of punk /y2j. and maybe one small match for sheamus, end of show.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Watch the match end during the break....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

way to go miz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bad landing by Truth there. Ouch. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Miz fucking sucks at catching people. He completely missed R-Truth. WTF?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well done, Miz. Knob.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Miz is a bitch for that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good job Miz, now R-Truth's hurt.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao GODDAMN MIZ!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz totally fucked that spot up for Truth. At least this means no more Truth dancing for the rest of the night.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Miz botch, it had to be him didn't it....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth is legit injured. He's going to be out for a while unfortunately.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

OUCH (Truth)!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

"Listen"
*Silence*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice fucking job Miz.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

god miz you fucking suck


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ziggler sounded like Tatanka there


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That R-Truth thing was the Miz's fault... Why did he move out the way?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I thought so. I bet that isn't a work with R Truth. He probably has a legit herniated disc


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

That R-Truth injury has concussion written all over it. 

Doesn't look good at all.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck, Truth landed full force on the back of his head. Miz screwed up, bad. Hopefully he's not too hurt.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

damn that had to hurt....


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Crap raw, Justin Roberts messed up & now Truth misses with a flip and has to leave . Amazing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Truth's brain got scrambled. I don't think he'll make it for the EC match!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> I cant wait to hear Dave and Bryan bash the fuck out of this show.


LOL same thing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Wasn't Miz supposed to catch him?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn Miz is a bitch made ass dude.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Nice going Miz


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Worst RAW of the year tbh.


Worst raw ever tbh


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool move by Punk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great job Miz


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking hell, that fall looked brutal. What the fuck, Miz?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope Truth will be ok, that looked bad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, because Miz didn't catch Truth, now Truth is hurt.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

They should have broke this match up Into 3 triple threats w the winners fighting next week.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Yeah I thought so. I bet that isn't a work with R Truth. He probably has a legit herniated disc


Tailbone, but it looked like he smacked the back of his head.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Cool move by Punk.


Channeling nova there


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Miz is fail


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

wat


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Botch city tonight


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is Kofi the fuckin Riddler from Batman?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno, Miz has looked lost all match, not just for that catch. Observe: he fell over for no apparent reason during that clothesline exchange.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Miz messed up again there. He probably wasn't suppose to fall before the double clothesline.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

lol how bout that, you go to an arena expecting to see a wrestling show only to get bombarded with nothing but video packages. I hope the tickets were dirt cheap, if not then refunds are in order.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, they're doing Jericho/Punk right so far.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

if teddy was there he would make a taq team match just now


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

parry316 said:


> Worst raw ever tbh


best sig ever?


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

miz whispering to jericho the gameplan


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

why is miz botching?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao did Miz botch again?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

If the WWE needs a reason to bury Miz, tonight was a good reason why.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Did Miz just mess up again? He fell when he didn't get hit, then he and Jericho did the double clothesline.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger to replace Truth in the Chamber?!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan Alvarez is gonna tear this show apart.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kofi gets the win. Yeah?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I never understood this with a Tower of Doom spot. Why are the guys on the bottom hurt?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TOWER OF DOOM!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, because Miz didn't catch Truth, now Truth is hurt.


That fucking Miz.:no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And now they landed on Jericho's knee.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Miz punishing himself by taking ghost bumps


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People dont even give a fuck about the Tower Suplex.

Unbelievable.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

seriously miz get the hell out of there before you fuck up again you turd


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew that looked botched. Miz is a dumbass. He will never reach the top again. I've always liked Truth sucks for him I hope he is not seriously injured.


----------



## darth_embodiment (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like they'll have to build more heat between Jericho and Punk before Mania...the crowd went mild!


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

this raw makes me want to eat aborted fetuses and mutilate my genitals in a violent manner


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope R-Truth is ok.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Miz is fucked after this match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ASK HIM!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"ASK HIM!" 

It's back!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ASK HIM!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What's happened, i've missed most of this match?!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a really good match.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Tailbone, but it looked like he smacked the back of his head.


That type of fall does result in herniated discs, since he was flipping forward, it actually puts a lot of pressure on the spine when you take a lot of impact on the back of your pelvis during a fall.

He did hit his head, but it was on a backlash. Headache, possible mild concussion, but didn't look as potentially serious as the the hit to his lower back could be.

In any case, hopefully he's okay. Huge botch by Miz.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Not sure how that was Miz's fault, personally.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ASK HIM! LOL


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

darth_embodiment said:


> Looks like they'll have to build more heat between Jericho and Punk before Mania...the crowd went mild!



This crowd is no indication on anything. There's no reaction with anything.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Miz is proof that guys that can't wrestle shouldn't be in the Main Event


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

why was the ref counting both pins earlier? if both guys scored a 3 they couldn't both enter 6th.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> This is a really good match.


No it's not.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Miz blows two spots....in one night. where's all the marks now????


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

tigerking288 said:


> Not sure how that was Miz's fault, personally.


he side stepped and let r truth fall rather than catching him


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

ASK HIM


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

tigerking288 said:


> Not sure how that was Miz's fault, personally.


Because he was supposed to catch him


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

"Jericho... I mean Ziggler."


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

THANK YOU JERICHO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

tigerking288 said:


> Not sure how that was Miz's fault, personally.


Truth flipped, Miz is supposed to catch and cushion the fall. Instead, Miz just steps aside.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaaand Jericho wins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i say a fuuuuuck yeeeeah


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Punk but Jericho winning makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Good job, Jericho.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THE BEST IN THE WORLD!*


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

and to think, this fucking piece of shit miz was a former wwe champ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match to close an otherwise semi-forgettable show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

About time this match picked up. It's been boring so far.

Oh, it ended. Great.

This episode sucked.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

JERI :troll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is definitely walking away with the belt at the EC!


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

YES Jericho.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Dolph got boysenberried. He was down for a 10 count.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at that finish.

Jericho didn't even need to use the rope yet he did. Great way to destroy Dolph there.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

At least Ziggler jobs to Jericho and not fucking Khali, thank god this shows over anyway.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..Y2J is last...shocked is shocked


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

awkward finish. what was up with the legs/ropes lmao?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeritroll wins!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Reading this thread was a hell of a lot better than this show. I'd like to thank you guys for entertaining me tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow at jericho trying not to bury ziggler by putting his foot on the ropes

Got to give him props for that


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Worst Raw ever tbh. Just one giant mess from start to finish.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Jericho even botched the pin.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> That type of fall does result in herniated discs, since he was flipping forward, it actually puts a lot of pressure on the spine when you take a lot of impact on the back of your pelvis during a fall.
> 
> He did hit his head, but it was on a backlash. Headache, possible mild concussion, but didn't look as potentially serious as the the hit to his lower back could be.
> 
> In any case, hopefully he's okay. Huge botch by Miz.


I'm not disagreeing with you on his back. It could have been that. I'm just saying it could have been his head, too. They'll pull a guy for a concussion nowadays.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk jumped over the table before Jericho grabbed him fpalm


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho copying Punk. Lmao.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit i think all of those botches kind of made the entire match a huge fuck fest with everyone trying to save it....


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Mocking Punk. Brilliant.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

who the freak is that screaming


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Any hope of Miz getting any sort of a push just got flushed down the drain. Not catching someone after a dive is an extreme bitch move.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll fucking laugh my ass off if Miz brags that Truth is injured because of him.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Are those the diva's screaming? :lmao

EDIT: That took along time to cut away.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i thought some crowd members were having an orgasm haha


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They have to end RAW with this?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow I was trying to figure out who the fuck that was screaming like that...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HE'S SITTING INDIAN STYLE 

WHO THE FUCK IS SCREA--OH SHIT EVE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What is up with this Kane/Eve segment?


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Could hear them screams by Eve before they cut to the scene !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the last 30 sec. of that was good. 

Shitty raw

:lmao I thought those girls screaming were fans. Wow.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Rape time


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake Kane piss off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought those were girls screaming behind the camera before they showed Eve.:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who the fuck is that screaming..... 

:lmao That was Eve. LOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kane wants to fuck a bitch


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Eve, embrace the Kane.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Good match to close an otherwise semi-forgettable show.


I will never forget this show because of how bad it was.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I SO CALLED IT! I totally called this!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I was wondering who dis b crying was. Way to have audio before video, guys!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> Reading this thread was a hell of a lot better than this show. I'd like to thank you guys for entertaining me tonight.


I second that.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The fuck!? Random Kane shot.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ass Invader said:


> Jericho is definitely walking away with the belt at the EC!


so he can take it on tour with his crappy band


and we end the evening with rape..awesome


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Mister Excitement said:


> Are those the diva's screaming? :lmao


No just one.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Truth flipped, Miz is supposed to catch and cushion the fall. Instead, Miz just steps aside.


Ah. When I saw the replays, it looked like Truth missed rather than a sidestep. 

And yay, Kane.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I thought somebody was getting raped for a second


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was awkward...


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

yes1!!! kane!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought I heard a bunch of girls laughing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought Kane was raping her. Imagine my disappointment.*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"I can't stand it, Eve. I can't stand it! Your hair smells lovely." -Kane


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eve get the fuck out of my screen all we need is kelly kelly


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Audio/video sync fail!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking can't.


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Random Kane promo...


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Was Cena on Raw?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn look at that broken nose on Eve!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Big SMDH at the Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. That was completely pointless.

Fire all the writers plz.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Kane rape coming when the cameras go dark.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Eve can't hold her laughter lol
I hope Kane unleashes his hate all over Eve


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I was behind Miz just as the WWE _was_.

First came that shitty WM Main Event and then he had a bad rest of the year.

Now arguably he could of killed someone tonight, that sucks.

I feel bad for both Miz and Truth.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wait, that was what they end on? Jesus Christ. I knew they couldn't keep up the momentum from last week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pointless segment tacked on at the end like amateur came up with this. This is something Lucas would do.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you on his back. It could have been that. I'm just saying it could have been his head, too. They'll pull a guy for a concussion nowadays.


Yeah. Shit, it could've even hurt his both and his head. Miz didn't cushion his fall even 1%.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fantastic way to end Raw.

And if by fantastic I mean completely horrible and botched all to hell.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rapeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

What a SHITFEST! fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thought i'd unpaused the porn by accident :lmao

Just Eve, It's fine.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

That was a awkward ending to a terrible show.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, that was a lame RAW with the exception of the Opening segment, Punk/Jericho stare off and the Fatal Four Way at the end of the show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw was rubbish.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Shittiest Raw in a long time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's just burn everything and start over. Torch the whole fucking thing. We can build something better on its bones.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

For a second there, I thought that the production team was screwing around and switched the audio to that of a porno.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that last segment wasn't awkward at all. Eve looked great though, no wonder Kane is obsessed with her


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ok. That was completely pointless.
> 
> Fire all the writers plz.


Personally, I blame Vince and anyone else who edits the script and show. The writers have a tough job working every hour or every day trying to please a man that throws out their scripts on a whim.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

So to top the night off, the audio crew forgets that the cameras haven't been switched. What a botchfest this show was.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

To be fair, Miz dropping Truth kind of solidifies their rivalry... "Why would I allow a Jumping Jabroni to land on me?" The potential is there!


----------



## OneManfarm (Jan 31, 2012)

Its like they forgot to put the Kane segment in earlier in the show. Then they realized they missed it and said oh shit quick do it now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely a rape moment there.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

This forum just got crashed by how shit the episode was. Cool.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Again punk carrying this show on his back with some help from Jericho


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

5***** Raw,I love it,What a great Raw.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I thought Kane was raping her. Imagine my disappointment.*


there saving that for the PPV

talk about embracing the hate


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who thought that the John Cena/Kane angle really needed implied rape?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Raw was so good last week. What the hell happened?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Raw was complete and utter ass! lol. And I'm calling it right now! Kane's gonna fuck Eve before this storyline is over.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not one to criticize every week, but...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane fear Kane


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Yeah. Shit, it could've even hurt his both and his head. Miz didn't cushion his fall even 1%.


Yeah, it looked bad on all accounts. Hit your tailbone even falling a little ways, and it hurts like heck (I had a nasty fall playing basketball once)


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, what a shit RAW with the exception of the Opening Segment, Punk/Jericho segment and the last match. The Superbowl must have given everyone a bad hangover.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who thought that the John Cena/Kane angle really needed implied rape?


----------



## darth_embodiment (Jun 4, 2005)

Do they not know that showing about 40 minutes of video packages kill the live crowd in a show that's only 2 hours with half the match time being cut to show commercials so neither the live nor television audience actually see much of anything new LOL!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wasn't really interested in Raw tonight but I liked the six pack challenge.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

In my best Comic Book Guy voice.............Worst Raw ever!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To be fair to the writers, "Rise Above Rape" _is_ a more alliterative slogan.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Again punk carrying this show on his back with some help from Jericho


I'm a Punk fan but he looked like a toolbag tonight. Jericho made this show worth watching. The rest was unintentionally funny.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk/Jericho and the main event were good but that's about it.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

One of the worst Raws I have ever seen. I really don't know how anyone can defend this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That end segment was so pointless. The entire show didn't do much for storyline progression. The US Champion hasn't appeared for the 2nd straight week. Nothing of significance happened between Cena/Kane because they are too focused on Cena/Rock. Jericho won a pointless match that should of never happened. Way too many promos/videos.

Horrible all around.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous show, this was really RAW IS JERICHO, because he was the only watchable thing, screw the wannabe, the real best in the world Jericho's promo was awesome and nice to see him in a real character. other than that? one of the worst RAWs of all time, Kane was corny as hell in this terrible storyline, bunch of monkeys in that "creative" team but at least the Observer Radio will be funny. 6 minutes overrun BTW, HHH took 18 last week lol.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

If I paid for that I would be pretty pissed off tbh


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what a piece of shit show ...wwe should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Just goes to show how bad this RAW was, the forum didn't crash one single time. :lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

bite the pillow kane's going in dry


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

And this is the road to wrestlemania lmfao

go fuck yourself WWE good god


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

What a joke RW was tonight. CM Punk/ Jericho segment only one worth it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Raw was abysmal. Apart from Punk/Jericho and the six-pack challenge, everything else was video recaps and forgettable matches. Disappointing, considering we're on the road to Wrestlemania


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw was good last week, but this week was meh at best


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> I'm not one to criticize every week, but...



:russo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think this sums up everyone view of Raw tonight


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Calling this Raw is meh being way too generous


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

For a sec I thought random girls in the crowd took Lawler and Cole's headsets and started screaming into them.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

great raw,not as good as last few weeks...fuck u internet nerds who ALWAYS complain,get a fucking life


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why did the show end with that Kane Promo? It seemed like it was supposed to be on earlier in the night but forgot to air it. I mean they don't mention Kane all night then BAM a Kane promo out of nowhere.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RatedRviper said:


> great raw,not as good as last few weeks...fuck u internet nerds who ALWAYS complain,get a fucking life


Very bold. Provide back up to your argument or else your post had zero relevance.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Again punk carrying this show on his back with some help from Jericho


Yep, pretty much this. Came into it expecting that though so I have no problem with tonight's show.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

RatedRviper said:


> great raw,not as good as last few weeks...fuck u internet nerds who ALWAYS complain,get a fucking life


No. Fuck you.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> For a sec I thought random girls in the crowd took Lawler and Cole's headsets and started screaming into them.


i was thinking someone like ziggler/punk/jericho was next to some teenage girls gettin rub offs...lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Err...Where was Cena?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Did anyone think that they had to postpone the segment with Kane and Eve because Eve needed some treatment for her nose? She was clearly bleeding and didn't make it into the ring to celebrate at the end of the match.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

This raw had filler written all over it. They obviously have plenty ideas for Mania, but they don't know how to stretch them out until then.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RatedRviper said:


> great raw,not as good as last few weeks...fuck u internet nerds who ALWAYS complain,get a fucking life


There's always one. Last week's raw was good, but this week between the unnecessary vid packages besides the Undertaker rebuttal, the horrible tag match, the horrible divas match, a bad Big Show/DB match except for DB's promo, a bad six pack challenge which saw R-Truth hurt, implied rape, another boring Sheamus squash, a Tonight Show tease about Rock's dick and Twitter War 2012 this show was horrendous.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The string of great Raw episodes is over. Wasn't really into it tonight with the exception of the opening promo, Punk/Jericho promo and the main event. That Undertaker video package at the beginning was very well done too, btw. That being said, the show was too reliant on video packages tonight. There were a shit load.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Cena's audience was pissed that he didn't show up live. Unless he appeared in a dark match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Horrendous show, this was really RAW IS JERICHO, because he was the only watchable thing, screw the wannabe, the real best in the world Jericho's promo was awesome and nice to see him in a real character. other than that? one of the worst RAWs of all time, Kane was corny as hell in this terrible storyline, bunch of monkeys in that "creative" team but at least the Observer Radio will be funny. 6 minutes overrun BTW, HHH took 18 last week lol.


If Rock was on it would have been the best RAW ever. This RAW did suck but you're so biased about everything that no one even takes anything you say seriously. Can't wait till WM28 is over so you can hopefully disappear.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im starting to think Cena was supposed to show, but with Eve's broken nose they scrapped it and decided to just show Eve/Kane(which I think was pre-taped).

Anyways, this was the first time since 2009 Cena did not appear on RAW Live

EDIT: and did this raw end at 10:56?


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

That RAW was like one of those late night infomercials where they are selling a book that will get your rich, then when you get the book you have to go online to get the real secret, then you have to be a member. Instead of showing us a proper fued they are sayin watch Leno, go to twitter, go to the website in the morning. I get that it's business but jebus just show us something!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Raw was decent tonight. Trips/Taker promo, Ace and Jericho/Punk were all great tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, considering the qualities of Raw in the past few weeks this show tonight was Jinder Mahawful. What did we see, 3 wrestling matches total (I don't count the women)? Aside from the 6 pack challenge, they were forgetful crap. There's only one way to describe this show-complete filler. We watched the Undertaker promo twice, got a ton of Triple H (I'm totally shocked...), watched Truth nearly get killed, Miz botch a few times, and get pointless vignette after pointless vignette, with a few lame segments thrown in (like Cena being the honorary flag waver at the Daytona 500). Sheamus has yet to get a proper segment acknowledging him as the Rumble winner, he just gets thrown out there like "oh yeah, this guy is supposedly main eventing our biggest show of the year, we forgot" (even though we know he's in the 5th tier main event). Justin Roberts fucked up announcing the main event and my God, the commentators actually called attention to it (Lawler said something like "well at least he finally got it right haha"). Way to look your product look unprofessional.

The only highlights were the 6 pack challenge and Jericho's promo (which was pretty damn good, I thought). Aside from that, terrible show.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent promos, sloppy matches. For a Raw smack bang in the middle of the PPV weekends, it was decent.

Miz is in deep shit though.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This was honestly the worst RAW I have ever seen. Granted that I have only 4 years or so of experience but nonetheless. I've never seen a crowd that dead and it's all because HHH sucked the life out of all those people with his monotone, neverending, boring promo. He should be forced to go to promo class with Leakee and the rest of the FCW roster. I hope Johnny Ace beats the hell out of him All-Japan style to keep his job next week.

Go away once and for all and leave the show for Punk, Jericho, Bryan, Ziggler and the rest of the young talent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well RAW was just like what I thought it would be, a MASSIVE amount of promos replays, and talking. Was Raw in Oklahoma? If so then. fpalm

Such a sloppy ME as well, and now Jericho just looks like a clown, especially after blatantly using the word "troll". For what it was worth thou, I still got goosebumps from Jericho and Punk encountering.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Worst RAW in a while, nothing but video packages, the people there deserve a refund.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

*ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good show! I liked it. 

Finally the focus was more on the upcoming PPVs and Wrestlemania. No segments or matches that had absolutly nothing to do with whats coming up. Everything had a point to it. 

I hope they keep this up!


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Love Jericho, but was I the only one who thought he looked sloppy in the ring tonight? Great promo work though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> *ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA*


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Love Jericho, but was I the only one who thought he looked sloppy in the ring tonight? Great promo work though.


I noticed that when he and Kofi were going at it at the end.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Love Jericho, but was I the only one who thought he looked sloppy in the ring tonight? Great promo work though.


Surprised I'm not the only one. I thought so too. Granted he's been away from the ring for a long time, but he was barely any good in the ring tonight. Good promo though, and still anticipating a killer feud.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Good show! I liked it.
> 
> Finally the focus was more on the upcoming PPVs and Wrestlemania. No segments or matches that had absolutly nothing to do with whats coming up. Everything had a point to it.
> 
> I hope they keep this up!





Tony Tornado said:


> This was honestly the worst RAW I have ever seen. Granted that I have only 4 years or so of experience but nonetheless. I've never seen a crowd that dead and it's all because HHH sucked the life out of all those people with his monotone, neverending, boring promo. He should be forced to go to promo class with Leakee and the rest of the FCW roster. I hope Johnny Ace beats the hell out of him All-Japan style to keep his job next week.
> 
> Go away once and for all and leave the show for Punk, Jericho, Bryan, Ziggler and the rest of the young talent.


HHH promo class? Jericho is young talent? 



...............


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

I cant get over the fake smoke they used when Carl Edwards was doing donuts.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

BieberHole69 said:


> *ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA*


Thanks to this post, and your shout out to 'Workaholics', you are my favourite poster ever.

I will rep you every chance I get.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Eh, the episode was mostly OK. Best part for me was Randy Orton giving the RKO to Khali and the announcement of Shawn Michaels being on Raw next week.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Striker said:


> HHH promo class? Jericho is young talent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...............


Ziggler and the rest of the young talent. And yes HHH should either retire or learn how to cut a promo that's concise and to the point. All his promos take forever because he always speaks in that slow and monotonous way.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> *ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA*


Just need to photoshop the "22 miles" to "55 days" and would be perfect.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrible show this week. Trips came out to do his long promo that got boring and seemed to kill the crowd early. Bad match with Big Show and Bryan. Jericho had a decent promo but I didn't like what they did with Punk. Cena didn't appear live yet they still managed to overpush him. Too many video packages and not enough matches. They let freaking Khali pin Cody Rhodes. A useless Divas match and mess of a six pack challenge that only proved that Miz should never be trusted to be in the main event of anything. And the Kane/Eve segment was something that left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE truly beginning to rely on Rock vs Cena to handle everything. Cena will be in a Ambulance match at EC. Vince better keep his fingers crossed that nothing happens to Cena.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> And the Kane/Eve segment was something that left a bad taste in my mouth.


Probably left one in hers as well...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE truly beginning to rely on Rock vs Cena to handle everything. Cena will be in a Ambulance match at EC. Vince better keep his fingers crossed that nothing happens to Cena.


I don't wish injury on any man, but it would almost be poetic justice to teach Vince a lesson if Cena did get hurt and was unable to wrestle at Mania

How many actual feuds are even going on right now? Kane/Cena... Big Show/Bryan.. Orton/Barrett seems to be winding down.. Cena/Rock I wouldn't call a feud really unless you count Twitter..

how hard is it to put guys who aren't doing anything into a goddamn feud? Maybe make the US Belt (oh wait, Swagger hasn't been seen since winning the fucking thing) or tag belts mean a little something? This company fucking blows


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I don't wish injury on any man, but it would almost be poetic justice to teach Vince a lesson if Cena did get hurt and was unable to wrestle at Mania
> 
> How many actual feuds are even going on right now? Kane/Cena... Big Show/Bryan.. Orton/Barrett seems to be winding down.. Cena/Rock I wouldn't call a feud really unless you count Twitter..
> 
> how hard is it to put guys who aren't doing anything into a goddamn feud? Maybe make the US Belt (oh wait, Swagger hasn't been seen since winning the fucking thing) or tag belts mean a little something? This company fucking blows


Just watching thinking, hmm maybe after this 7th video package, Swagger will slip one quick match to remind everyone that the US title still exist. "And now, a special sneak peek at Rock on Jay Leno" or whoever's late night show it was.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

all that hard work ziggler and cody rhodes has done ...wwe has just made them look pathetic week after week ...they constantly lose clean on raw and smackdown weekly ...its just fucking pathetic !

i dont think cody rhodes can look any worse then he did tonight by losing cleanly to the great awful khali ....

wwe hasnt build a star besides for punk in years and this is fucking why !


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Cena's audience was pissed that he didn't show up live. Unless he appeared in a dark match.


*According to his Twitter, he had a dark match main event. 

@JohnCena Just finished the advertised main event in OKC. Sorry match didn't make RAW..but sometimes..ya just gotta be there. Dwayne u know what im...
*


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> all that hard work ziggler and cody rhodes has done ...wwe has just made them look pathetic week after week ...they constantly lose clean on raw and smackdown weekly ...its just fucking pathetic !
> 
> i dont think cody rhodes can look any worse then he did tonight by losing cleanly to the great awful khali ....
> 
> wwe hasnt build a star besides for punk in years and this is fucking why !


Of course they look pathetic. It is road to WrestleMania so its time to dust off the fossils and get a million buys. 

BTW anyone else realize the world title will be 3rd from last on the card.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol, twitter wars! Hope nothing gets too violent on there.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope Punk doesn't do any of his lame comedy when cutting future promos with Y2J in this WM feud. Just keep it serious.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Shitty show as usual...and I thought they'd improve on the road to Mania.

More idiotic booking by WWE, put all 6 EC contestants agianst each other for free on TV weeks before the ppv and then complain when the buyrates of the actual ppv tank.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

mb1025 said:


> Of course they look pathetic. It is road to WrestleMania so its time to dust off the fossils and get a million buys.
> 
> BTW anyone else realize the world title will be 3rd from last on the card.


you could dust off the fossils without making rhodes and ziggler look bad....they dont go hand in hand.

great khali shouldnt be pinning rhodes clean in a 3 minute match nor shud cody be losing to sheamus last week clean on smackdown in a 5 minute match .

ziggler doesnt need to lose 4 times at the rumble , or lose to orton in a 10 mintue match clean last week ...

these things have nothing to do with the fossils ( triple h , taker etc ) coming back for wrestlemania but rather wwe inept booking of not prtoecting their rising stars so they end up looking like fools hence killing their momentum ....


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

the hhh and jericho promos were two of the worst promos on raw in awhile. whole show sucked except for daniel bryan.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

MOGUNS! said:


> Shitty show as usual...and I thought they'd improve on the road to Mania.
> 
> More idiotic booking by WWE, put all 6 EC contestants agianst each other for free on TV weeks before the ppv and then complain when the buyrates of the actual ppv tank.


Yeah, it really sucks that they aren't going to add anything new to the PPV match. Just the same thing we saw tonight for sure...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Im pretty much convinced they have no idea where any of these Fueds are going and its week by week now to try and salvage this crap. Shouldn't be surprised though not the first time they give you a good RAW then give you dog shit for the next episode.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

*Raw thoughts*

where to start with this raw well here we go

1st khali is terrible maybe worst wrestler ever he pinned cody after one move really then walked like a cripple to pin him i mean cmon he has a spot against the whc hope he loses his spot to christian or anyone else actually.

hhh is one of my favorite wrestlers ever but cmon these long drawn out promos are so boring and predictable i mean i was certain when i came on cut my tv on i knew hhh would be on btw takers promo sucked 

kane/eve was dumb she cant act

not glad about truths injury but hope this time off will give time to get his character some direction 

hopefuly tamina vs beth can happen at mania with snuka in her corner


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Good raw. I liked it. Opening segment was very well done. Unlike last year's build, this time WWE actually have a reason for Taker-HHH feud which makes it interesting.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The Miz makes Sim Snuka look like Torii Hunter.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> Ziggler and the rest of the young talent. And yes HHH should either retire or learn how to cut a promo that's concise and to the point. All his promos take forever because he always speaks in that slow and monotonous way.


Well HHH is going to be running the whole company one day. What are you going to do about it? Nothing. 

and lol @ promo class. Not surprising coming from a daniel bryan mark.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

It's funny how everyone says the show is good except for 10-15 WrestlingForum losers.

If you don't like the product, then just simply FUCK off.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Booking with Undertaker was top notch. You just can't hate the booking they give him. His gimmick for the win no matter how long it has been going on. 

Anyways this does remind me of HBK and Taker 2 where Taker refuses the challenge and HBK keeps coming at Taker. 

I can definitely see HBK confronting Taker and HHH about this next week. Shawn reminding that The Game is not done yet (pun intended). That Undertaker will not stop until he gets his revenge. 

Now the following weeks I could see Taker starting to intimidate HHH. Something tells me even Stephanie might get involved somewhere down the line. 

Anyways the quote of the week still should go to 

Jericho: I trolled you....

LOL him admitting it was just the best. Can't wait to see all the troll smileys next week. Also he needs more Edge(another pun intended).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CNB said:


> It's funny how everyone says the show is good except for 10-15 WrestlingForum losers.
> 
> If you don't like the product, then just simply FUCK off.


Hey, that's pretty harsh. Not everyone will always like the show. Doesn't exactly make them losers, unless they're disliking the show for the sake of disliking it. But who knows what their reasoning is.


----------



## Power ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

CNB said:


> It's funny how everyone says the show is good except for 10-15 WrestlingForum losers.
> 
> If you don't like the product, then just simply FUCK off.


Agreed. (Y)(Y)


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Below par Raw.

Only the Jericho and Punk segment is watchable. Jericho got trolllllled. Moron John Laurinaitis talking trash to HHH is fine too.

Matches are fast-forward happy. Only last match okay.

Could this be due to the reason of John Laurinaitis absence from power?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-I'm glad Triple H did not take up too much time with the opening promo. So I'm assuming the Undertaker spends a whole year watching his match against Triple H? Lol...It's different to see him chase for a rematch too since it's usually his opponents that wants a match. With Triple H backing out of it, that means the Undertaker will do something to change his mind soon.

-Big Show defeats Daniel Bryan by countout. I love how this angle is making both Bryan and AJ look like heels and Michael Cole doesn't like it at all. "Still Daniel Bryan, still a vegan, and still your World Champion, Daniel Bryan!" Love it.

-NASCAR racer Carl Edwards makes a guest appearance backstage and invites John Cena to be the honorary starter at the Daytona 500. Cena accepts the invite. Why do I mention this? Because this was the only time we saw Cena for the night. Cena haters rejoice! 

-Sheamus takes a few minutes to squash David Otunga. Who's going to be Sheamus' opponent at EC? Reminds me when Alberto Del Rio was given a throw-away feud with Kofi Kingston at last year's EC.

-Chris Jericho finally reveals why he is back and he had many good reasons. I liked his promo and was excited when CM Punk came out. I wanted to hear what Punk had to say but Jericho's flickering light jacket made him quiet. Darn.

-Randy Orton and Great Khali defeats Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes. The WWE seriously needs to stop trying to make Great Khali look like a threat. He could barely walk. He's also hopeless without Rajin Singh or Jinder Mahal to talk for him.

-6-woman tag team match with Tamina getting the pinfall victory. Right after she got the pin, the camera turned to the crowd and nobody seemed to care about it. I didn't either.

-Six Pack Challenge: Now there are some things to talk about in this one and two of them involve The Miz. First, Miz botched the landing of R-Truth's dive onto him and Truth landed straight on his back. Truth looked legit hurt and was holding his head the whole time. After that, Miz had a sequence with Jericho and Miz fell down quickly trying to do a clothesline. He got up fast and was able to complete the double clothesline with Jericho. Not a good night for Miz. Kingston looked like he belonged with the main eventers and poor Dolph Ziggler took the pinfall loss again. Jericho wins and who didn't see that coming? Lol....So Kane wanted to tell Eve that he's scared of himself? Ooooooooooooooook.

RAW was average tonight. Not the best and certainly not the worst. Hope R-Truth is okay and I wonder if The Miz's upper-card status will be in jeopardy. It happened to Kingston before.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure Truth will be fine for the chamber but if he isn't I think there should be a surprise entrant at the chamber ppv. could be cool.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

CNB said:


> It's funny how everyone says the show is good except for 10-15 WrestlingForum losers.
> 
> If you don't like the product, then just simply FUCK off.


Most everybody is saying the show was shit or not up to par with their recent string of successes. As for your final comment... that's just silly. I've never understood why people say this. It's like saying if you don't like the direction that the Arizona Cardinals football team is going in then FUCK OFF and find a different team to cheer for. Loving the wrestlers and the way that they are booked/written for are two completely different things. (N)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The opening segment had be bored to tears. I'm sure HHH could've condensed that promo to about 5 minutes but this is HHH where're talking about. The master of the 20 minute promo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kind of funny how so many people did not like this show but loved last week when they were pretty much the same thing.

And this week was better


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The Miz botch just set a sour note for the main event and everything felt rushed as usual.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good thing i wasnt on this forum while watching 

i enjoyed it 
people should really do it watch the show without having to write a comment every second about whats happening


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow... this show was just so pointless. Unneeded and bad promos, decent at best matches, horrible segments. Terrible RAW. This is probably my 5th or so time that I say this in five years, but this was abysmal.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really good Raw! I really don't understand people hating the show. I loved the promos and the Punk/Jericho stuff. Also, the Taker promo was well done.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Meh show, just didn't feel like a Road to WM show. I also came to the realisation that the current roster is pretty terrible. The lack of heat in matches throughout the night was astounding and I can't say I really blame the crowd that much. 

Cena and Rock need to start their WM build ASAP.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah.....ummmmmm......can anybody say PromoMania tonight for Raw lol? Wow that was a LOT of video packages. Since they put practically all their midcard in the main event, they were pretty much fucked over for the rest of the show and decided to fill it with video packages lol. I think that's very clearly what happened. I mean, Khali was on the card FFS. 

Anyways, I really like the direction they are taking with HHH/Taker. Taker chasing the match is just, awesome tbh. "This is not over!" Loved it. It's like he's obsessed what with the little HHH shrine going on in the corner of the room with the Satan chair lol. It's a pretty cool role reversal imo. He may have won the match but it wasn't good enough for him, he didn't win the war. I like the mind games too. Something is going to happen to make HHH reach breaking point and force him to take the match. Maybe something will happen to Stephanie? That's a surefire way of getting HHH extremely angry as past feuds show lol. I'm interested in what HBK has to say next week too. So yeah, I'm amazed that they have me interested in this thing after being so adamantly against it before last week. 

Jericho finally spoke and admitted he's a troll!! Lol. I liked his explanation tbh and I feel there is more meat on the bones than merely an argument over a catchphrase as I feared. Punk's response was great and I feel people are unnecessarily freaking out here, as per usual with this board. They have another 7 weeks to go with this thing. Calm the fuck down. Jericho made the challenge last week, Punk made a statement this week. They've plenty of time to up the ante. Jesus.

The lack of Cena was interesting. I really don't know why they wouldn't put him on over a fucking Kane rape scene with Eve lol. Will he fully embrace the hate at EC? We'll see but hey, at least we know he'll be at the Daytona race thing, yay!!!!! 

The over use of video packages was a bit shitty and had to impact upon the live crowd. It's fine to show videos so long as they are mixed in with ring action. I think there was a 20 minute stretch of just video packages on this show though and they were all for guys who weren't even there!! Taker, Rock and Cena lol. It was just a bad move.

This week's show was a step down from recent weeks. Was it the end of the world as some of the posts here would have you believe? Absolutely not. If there's one thing this forum excels at other than whining, bitching, complaining and acting like bratty kids it's over exaggerating EVERYTHING. My God, pipe the fuck down. And yes, HHH/Ace are gold together. I hope Big Johnny stays and we get more awesome sauce from those two lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I enjoyed this show. I really liked the last match, but when Miz didn't catch Truth, I cringed so hard.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Problems with this week's RAW:

-No John Cena in the ring.
-CM Punk sucked in the Jericho segment.
-The Undertaker's taped promo was predictable.
-Johnny Ace should have been fired properly.
-Kane should do more than just chase girls.
-No JR.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loved Otunga Tebowing!!!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, fuck this shit! Last week the whole Internet was buzzing about Orton/Ziggler and Punk/Bryan matches, and said that Raw was good, and yeah, it was a good show all around. Because of that, I decided to watch the whole show live this week, for the first time in months, and boy this show sucks donkey balls. Really, this shit was horrible. Just bad promos, bad booking and bad wrestling all around again. They're just insulting my intelligence.

P.S. Lulz at the sudden change of direction, they made Triple H a bigger deal than Undertaker with that promo. So now, Triple H is the man to defeat, and Taker is one pathetic demon who studies Hunter's phenomenal fighting abilities all fucking year. Yeah, right. Try again, WWE. Fuck off!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Show was decent. Would have like a little more wrestling and less promos but they're lining up all of their ducks for the RTWM.

Like the Punk/Jericho buildup. 

The WWE are doing 'it' to me again. 
Last year I was convinced that I didn't want to see HHH/Taker at WM, until the night of the HBK promo. This year I've maintained that I don't want to see a rematch, but these magnificent bastards are drawing me in. I'm very curious to see how this will all play out and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually enjoyed the show for the most part and don't really understand all the negativity. This felt like chapter 1 of the road to WrestleMania as everything is slowly getting built up with HHH turning down Undertaker, Jericho explaining and finally opening up, and Cena\Rock...oh wait...Cena is too busy talking to Nascar drivers and going to Daytona races while Rock is on the tonight show with Jay Leno. It's hilarious how people are getting so frustrated and lacking patience with Punk\Jericho while Rock and Cena sit back and do absolutely NOTHING. They announced this match for WrestleMania a freaking year ago and the build had been complete garbage. There hasn't even been a build and here we are just 7 weeks before WrestleMania. Jericho announcing that Royal Rumble will be the 'end of the world' just to go out and get eliminated by Sheamus is god awful lazy booking and doesn't make any sense. Despite that huge plothole this feud has still been a lot more exciting and interesting than the 'feud' we have with Cena\Rock right now. I like the way both HHH\Taker and Jericho\Punk are slowly building up and I'm very excited for those two matches but I honestly have ZERO excitement and feelings towards Rock\Cena because they have not gave us ANYTHING.


*Thoughts regarding general storylines of the show*


* Big Johnny still on Raw and not fired. WWE obviously knows that John Lauranatis has done an excellent job since taking over and there really is no need to get rid of him at this point. Johnny and HHH have great chemistry with one another backstage and it's really entertaining to watch those two. It's really entertaining to watch John with ANYBODY so please WWE if you get rid of John Lauranatis before Teddy Long you are completely out of your fucking mind and don't know the difference between fresh and fun to boring and redundant.


* I liked the 6 man match main event. It was a pretty decent match and actually had a reason beyond it. I don't like that we are seeing Punk\Jericho already go at it not only on Raw but now Jericho being the final entrant on Elimination Chamber as well. Oh well, these two are both very solid in ring workers so it's not like they have to pull a Rock\Cena and not touch one another for a year. Solid main event and I loved when Jericho mocked Punk's classic Indian crossed legs position.

* Rtruth getting injured in the main event could be a blessing in disguise. This is coming from a Rtruth fan but I really hated what they were doing with him and I hated even more that they had him crushing Miz every chance he got. It was brutal for Miz and with Rtruth injured this will give Miz a chance to completely seperate himself from that garbage angle and move on to hopefully a feud and match with Mick Foley at WrestleMania. I'm starting to become very frustrated with the way they are treating Miz heading into WrestleMania with lacking any type of feud and storyline. I would love to see Foley and Miz go at it in promos while resulting in a match at WrestleMania but Foley's body looked pretty awful at Royal Rumble so I'm not sure what there confidence in him is at this point. I realize Foley has never had the greatest body or look in general but he looked totally out of shape and I heard that was one of his motivations coming into WWE so he can work a WrestleMania match. It doesn't look likely at this point is all I'm saying. Pretty sad considering this means Miz will probally just be used as a filler for the MITB match.

* Daniel Bryan received a pretty good reaction from a pretty damn awful crowd. Bryan's entrance didn't get much but neither did anybody else tonight. I think the main reason Bryan got the heat he did was because the fans were frustrated that he not only left the match with a countout but also did it in a very cowardly heel way with using AJ as his shield. I have said many times that I'm no Daniel Bryan fan but I still remain completely objective and I'm not going to give Bryan much credit for what he did tonight. He cut a very averge promo that received a decent amount of heat more for the storyline than his actual personality in my view. This is not to say that the storyline has been great or anything because it really is starting to get pretty stale and I hope they scratch it as soon as the Elimination Chamber is done. I don't mind keeping Bryan in the main event scene for now but Big Show really shouldn't be in the position that he currently is in. WWE has totally overblown Big Show with giving him way too much credit and they have paid the price if you ask me.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

The show was terrible.
I honestly think they wrote it an hour before RAW started.

Filled with nothing but video packages, commercials and Twitter. 
Is this how the road to Wrestlemania is? 2 months of video packages. 

Fuck you Vince. Last week the rating was like 3.6 lets see how bad the rating is this week, I'm expecting 2.8.


----------



## showtime123 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ lol'd so hard at "fuck you vince"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm just glad there was no Brodus Clay. Hope they dropped his fat ass already.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeh the string of very good Raws was kind of snapped for me last night, show was ok, but just WAY TO MUCH Filler with video packages, and random SD matches. Great to see Jericho finally cut a promo though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

777 said:


> The WWE are doing 'it' to me again.
> Last year I was convinced that I didn't want to see HHH/Taker at WM, until the night of the HBK promo. This year I've maintained that I don't want to see a rematch, but these magnificent bastards are drawing me in. I'm very curious to see how this will all play out and that's not a bad thing.


Really? I still don't want to see a third match between them. I also didn't like how Triple H was calling Undertaker broken down and washed up because it will make him look bad when he loses to him again at Wrestlemania.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Haven't read any of the comments and just finished watching RAW. 

Can someone answer my question please?



What the fuck did I just watch? Terrible Raw.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's frustrating when WWE can't largely continue any sort of show momentum. Last week's Raw was brilliantly done, while this week was mainly a half-assed effort.

For all his talk about "I'm always here", Cena decided to go hang out with some racing idiot rather than hype his PPV match with Kane? At least The Rock spoke about the Mania match coming up.......and on the freaking Tonight Show, no less.

I liked Jericho's promo, and thought it was grounded in reality. I mean, harping on guys like Truth, Kofi and Ziggler was a stretch because he's trying to hype a Chamber match, but you can't disagree that The Miz did nothing but copy Jericho at one time. And the whole "best in the world" thing with him and Punk is hardly an earth-moving storyline, but it works. I feel this is kinda like watching Bret/Shawn 2.0 as far as what we'll see in the ring, or perhaps Bret/Perfect is fitting. On paper, this match looks like a quick-paced, back and forth, technical classic, and I can't wait to see what they come up with.

(I will call one spot right now - GTS into a Codebreaker for a nearfall....or the win)

The main event seemed like a complete clusterfuck. Truth breaks his ass and apparently his head with a botched dive, and did anyone else catch that exchange between Miz and Jericho where Miz fell to his back when Chris did nothing? It was like he took a clotheline that wasn't there!

Bryan/Show just continued their drama, which has already been played out for weeks. I keep having this fear that they're gonna drag this out so long that Vince decides to make Show champion. I hope to Christ that isn't the case.

Khali pins Rhodes = Jericho was right, the end of the world IS here! Man I hate watching that 400-pound ********* in the ring. Anything that involves lifting, I just think "There go his knees...again".

The one saving graces of this Raw were two things, and they're both connected to one storyline: the promo by HHH about Taker and the challenge video by the Phenom in response. The news of Shawn Michaels coming to Raw next week only adds to this drama. Go grab your guest ref digs, Shawn!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah.....ummmmmm......can anybody say PromoMania tonight for Raw lol? Wow that was a LOT of video packages. Since they put practically all their midcard in the main event, they were pretty much fucked over for the rest of the show and decided to fill it with video packages lol. I think that's very clearly what happened. I mean, Khali was on the card FFS.
> 
> Anyways, I really like the direction they are taking with HHH/Taker. Taker chasing the match is just, awesome tbh. "This is not over!" Loved it. It's like he's obsessed what with the little HHH shrine going on in the corner of the room with the Satan chair lol. It's a pretty cool role reversal imo. He may have won the match but it wasn't good enough for him, he didn't win the war. I like the mind games too. Something is going to happen to make HHH reach breaking point and force him to take the match. Maybe something will happen to Stephanie? That's a surefire way of getting HHH extremely angry as past feuds show lol. I'm interested in what HBK has to say next week too. So yeah, I'm amazed that they have me interested in this thing after being so adamantly against it before last week.
> 
> ...


Sums up my views as well, really nothing I can say more than that. Taker/HHH has me more intrigued as well. Top promo vid with Taker. And HHH was fine, not boring nor the reason for "crowds getting bored" or anything... So yeah, apart from the HHH/Taker thing, Punk/Jericho promo and HHH/Ace, it was only decent at best.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

llamadux said:


> I'm just glad there was no Brodus Clay. Hope they dropped his fat ass already.


Unless they kept off Brodus Clay and Cena and made the show as crappy as possible to get an excuse to claim that the show would suck without them.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

This was a shit, shit episode of Raw.

They had a run of 3 good, solid episodes that actually made me want to tune in. However WWE as always, spectacularly killed all momentum the way only they know how. Seriously, I think the writers really have a strange gift in killing momentum.

Firstly HHH vs Taker will probably happen with Michaels as the guest ref. I'm a big fan of HBK but I really don't give a rats ass about seeing HBK next week. It will probably be a carbon copy of last years promo with HBK declaring himself as the guest ref.

No Undertaker, just 2 video packages. Ok I can live with that but...

What the fuck was with the video packages? I actually felt like I was watching 2 hours of advertisements, really was crap. WWE successfully built up a run of 3 very good Raws (for the current product at least) and successfully killed all momentum with video packages. I mean if it was just a poorer show or whatever, I could somewhat take it. However to kill all momentum with this garbage? Come on

D Bryan and Big Show. What a waste of time. Another example of why the world title is so devalued. Would you ever fucking see Bret Hart or Stone Cold being champ open the show and not be seen again? No way. The world champ is relegated to the first match, it's a joke how bad things have gotten especially with this SuperShow thing. It just leaves room for feuds to be drawn out which is what I felt with Show and Bryan.

Orton and Khali? There was literally no point, no, no, no point for this match to be on Raw. I know they are in the SD EC match, but why not show it on Smackdown? Hell, why not have Orton team with Show? Fuck Khali. In terms of kayfabe it literally makes NO sense. This guy returns at the Rumble, does shit, gets title match next week? Its just like what? Do they think we are stupid. Just abysmal booking of an abysmal wrestler who I thought had finally left our screens. Jesus Christ.

Main event was only slightly redeeming and the suplex spot was cool. Miz is a terrible, terrible, terrible wrestler though who almost broke Truth's neck which pissed me off. That is something I would expect in a diva match.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LOL at Jericho acting as if he invented anything. I prefer Jericho to Punk, but he is not much more original than Punk.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Isn't that the point of Jericho's gimmick? That he's deluded?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Pretty much, my LOL was out of entertainment, not questioning the promo. The promo was classic Jericho. LOL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the fuck out of that Jericho promo.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow Miz completely fucked up and Truth almost died. 

I was expecting a lot from the main event (everything else sucked), and at the end that was a very bad match. 
Stupid video package!!!!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I would hardly say Truth almost died. I even heard he wasn't that injured.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay RAW, nothing special or memorable, really.


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

Undertaker sure knows the video-editing guys well to sort that video out for him.Plug for my blog


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey does anyone remember those arrogant fucks saying "you're a deluded moron if you think Jericho's tweets about WWE are kayfabe"? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the frenchise said:


> Wow Miz completely fucked up and Truth almost died.
> 
> I was expecting a lot from the main event (everything else sucked), and at the end that was a very bad match.
> Stupid video package!!!!


I've watch the Miz botch repeatedly, and holy fuck youre blowing it up. I actually cant stand the Miz, but seriously, truth didnt "almost" fucking die...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not gonna give my whole thoughts, but here we go...

Main event was fun.
HHH beginning promo was boring for the most part and didn't get me anymore interested in their match at Mania, but the video packages were a different story and were pretty sick. Especially the last one (which I'll go into detail about in the official Undertaker thread).

The Jericho promo/Punk end was the best part of the show. Jericho cut a top-notch promo, basically ripping on the roster for copying what he says and does. What I love about this is Jericho is playing a perfect heel. In his mindset and if you put yourself in his shoes, nothing he's saying is wrong. He feels strongly that he has to right the wrongs of the roster and let everyone know who started the trend of wearing full suits to the ring, who did impressive things in the ring, who talked slowly first, and who is the best in the world. But the thing about all those and what makes it so perfect, is none of it is true, and that's why people can get so angry and riled up at him saying all that shit. He certainly wasn't the first one who had a valet... hell Stephanie was with Trips long before Chris Jericho. Undertaker was a guy talking slowly and creepy way before Jericho. Cruiserweights were the ones that really started all the impressive shit you see in the ring (as far as I personally know... I'm sure that's not correct). So all this stuff he's saying, on one hand he may have been the inspiration and the man people copied... but he wasn't the first to do any of that, and so that's why he's wrong. And a heel really shouldn't be right usually (although there are exceptions... like if they are right, they are obnoxious like CM Punk and his straightedge heel run).

For the Punk part, there are two main things I wanna say. One, I love the fact that (even if it was inadvertently) Punk was taking the piss out of Jericho saying everyone copies him. What Punk did dropping the mic, was a complete copy of what Jericho did. Not to mention for weeks Jericho remained silent, so Punk just remained silent to be a dick and piss off Jericho.

But the greater thing in that promo was the symbolism of the WWE Title and the fact that that alone restored some prestige to the belt. Jericho is getting mad that Punk is calling himself the best in the world, when Jericho claims he's the best in the world at what he does. So Punk holding up the title was basically him saying "As long as this is mine, I'm the best wrestler in the world, and wrestling's what I do!" That meant a lot to the WWE Title where it's just been tossed around, almost like a third wheel in feuds that were for the most part meaningless. But in this Punk/Jericho feud, being the best in the world will be all about being the WWE Champion. They'll be fighting for that title so they can be known as the best in the world.

I can see Jericho winning the title at EC and keeping it into Mania bragging about how he's the best. If they did that I could completely understand why they didn't have Jericho win the Rumble.

After typing all that, I don't comment on the rest of the show with anything except "meh".


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I know a lot of people would disagree with me, but Punk has even more ammo than Jericho when it comes to the promos. Punk beat Cena a number of times, which Jericho always failed to do, not to mention one look at the 2005 footage of them carrying Jericho off of Raw while he acts like a child would definitely embarrass Jericho. Plus Jericho made the perfect deluded heel promo, which is always easy to counter. And as mentioned before, Jericho is no more an innovator than Punk, he might be better in the ring slightly, but he didn't invent anything and like most arrogant heels, he overestimated himself quite a bit. Punk should really have no problem countering Jerichos promo, hopefully next week.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Problems with this week's RAW:
> 
> -No John Cena in the ring.
> -*CM Punk sucked in the Jericho segment.*
> ...


He didn't even say anything!!! How could he have sucked!?!? But then again when jericho runs around the ring its awesome right?


----------



## natedogg88 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Last night's Raw suck to anybody else?*

There was so much hype, it was such a huge letdown to see nothing really eventful happen. The six man match was like botch city, I couldn't even watch it anymore. And you have a bunch of random matches like Orton and Khali teaming up, or the weak Otunga facing the Royal Rumble winner Sheamus. (Isn't this guy supposed to be getting a push?)
The Divas match was suck city, like always.
But what got to me the most was that they're still trying to push Undertaker vs Triple H again. I mean, nobody wants to see this happen, not again. I honestly thought they'd start hinting at his next opponent but...you know how it is.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Last night's Raw suck to anybody else?*

there was no Raw last night...

but seriously, how can anyone enjoy a show which featured more video packages than wrestlers on the roster?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Last night's Raw suck to anybody else?*


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Last night's Raw suck to anybody else?*

i actually liked the show, it was a lot better than i thought it would be.

It was a teaser episode of RAW, that set the ball in motion and gave us a clearer picture of how things would pan out and also gave us quite a fews answer to our questions.

The amount of Videos was quite annoying and they didn't really need to repeat The Undertaker one


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

WWE is doing a great job with choosing the right Muppet to wrestle each other , and i really appreciate that (Ex- THE Rock vs John Cena, Cm punk vs Chris jericho, undertaker vs HHH)

but you just can't ignore they are also doing a terrible job with the story lines.they really need to make feuds interesting.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Was that Smackdown or RAW?
Enough with the stupid Supershow concept, it sucks. Give this air time to good wrestlers who gets NO air time at all, there are plenty of these. Jericho was the only one who was interesting in this show, and I agree with every word he said, even on Punk.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Well I'm shocked*

WWE held an episode of Raw in Oklahoma and made no effort to humiliate Jim Ross in any way, shape or form.

A welcome change, they seem to like treating JR like shit whenever they go there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Well I'm shocked*

I to was (pleasently) surprised by this as well.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Well I'm shocked*

I thought JR would become the first member of Triple H's kiss my ass club.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Well I'm shocked*

Maybe WWE are finally committing to their ''Be A Star'' anti-bullying Campaign, instead of looking like the biggest hypocrites ever. However considering WWE have given Natalya a ''Fart'' gimmick just to humiliate and embarrass her, maybe not...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Well I'm shocked*

They just completely shat on the crowd with one of the worst Raw's I've seen in a while instead.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ye that Raw was not anywhere near as good as the past months ones. Hopefully things will pick up again soon!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Just watched Raw and holy goddamn shit, OK fucking blows. It was DEAD silent during the HHH promo that I could hear the fucking air conditioners.

I can't really say much about the rest of the show because I stopped when I saw Khali walk to the ring and said "fuck this"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Bro said:


> Just watched Raw and holy goddamn shit, OK fucking blows. It was DEAD silent during the HHH promo that I could hear the fucking air conditioners.
> 
> I can't really say much about the rest of the show because I stopped when I saw Khali walk to the ring and said "fuck this"



Maybe it was dead silent because the Fans in the crowd actually wanted to...oh I don't know....*LISTEN(Perhaps?)* to HHH speak instead of doing that pathetic WHAT-chant??? 


It's called RESPECT. Just saying....


----------

